# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  توصیه به کنکوری های 96 برای انتخاب سرنوشت تاثیر معدل

## abraham

بسمه تعالی
کنکور95 با تمام پستی و بلندی هایی که داشت در حال تموم مجلس روی کرسی بنشونن(تاثیر قطعی  و بیان اینکه این نوع تاثیر ناعادلانه است) شاید اگه این اعتراضات نبود سال ها همین بی عدالتی برقرار بود.دم همشون گرم...

حالا میخوام این تجربه هارو در اختیارتون بذارم(تا تصویب شدن سهم معدل در کنکور که فکر میکنم اواخر شهریور باشه باید زورتونو بزنین انشاالله که نتیجه میده)

1.از کنار تاثیر معدل اصلا  ساده نگذرین.همین که بعضیا میگن بابا این کارا حاشیه است اشتباه میکنن-بچه های پشت کنکوری که زیاد معدل جالبی ندارند این گفته رو بیشتر درک میکنن-ولی ااگه نشد همه چیز قابل جبرانه(واسه 50بخون تا 500 بیاری)-خیلی وقتتون گرفته نمیشه اما  ارزششو داره

2.عادلانه ترین نوع تاثیر معدل همینی هست که توی کنکور 95 تصویب شد.پس اگه میخواین مجلس و نماینده ها حرفتونو قبول کنند از این نوع تاثیر استقبال کنین.

3.با هم همراه و یک نظر باشین طوری نشه که بعضیا بگن حذف بعضییا بگن مثبت اونا که نمیدونن فک میکنن هر کدوم از اینا یه مسیر جداست

4.با دلایل منطقی نمایتده هارو قانع کنین(مثلا همین لو رفتن سوالات بهانه ی مناسبیه).شده یک نفرتون با چند خط جدا پیامک بدین تا بیشتر جلوه کنه.

5.نا امید نباشین و پافشاریکنین با پیامک هاتون امان ندید بهشون...اگه فایل  صحن علنی مجلسو گوش کرده باشین نمایندگان مدام از تماس های تلفنی و پیامک ها حر میزدن.پیامک ها مثل این که  واقعا تاثی گذار بودن

6.در ضمن میتونین از اقای سبطی که امسال در این تاثیر مثبت فعال بودن کمک بگیرین(بلدن و از راه قانونی وارد میشن) و شماره تمام نماینده های مجلس جدید و اخبار تاثیر در کنکور96 را میتونید از ادرس زیر پیگیری کنید.(در ضمن روی اقای احمدی لاشکی نماینده مجلس حساب ویژه باز کنین ایشون مسبب تاثیر مثبت در 95 بودن)
http://daryaft-pub.com/konkoor-96/ 
به امید روزی که از بی عدالتی خلاص شیم

----------


## politician

> بسمه تعالی
> کنکور95 با تمام پستی و بلندی هایی که داشت در حال توموم شدن هست و بچه ها به یک موفقیت دست یافتن که چطور میتونن با هماهنگی هم نظرشونو در مجلس روی کرسی بنشونن(تاثیر قطعی  و بیان اینکه این نوع تاثیر ناعادلانه است) شاید اگه این اعتراضات نبود سال ها همین بی عدالتی برقرار بود.دم همشون گرم...
> 
> حالا میخوام این تجربه هارو در اختیارتون بذارم(تا تصویب شدن سهم معدل در کنکور که فکر میکنم اواخر شهریور باشه باید زورتونو بزنین انشاالله که نتیجه میده)
> 
> 1.از کنار تاثیر معدل اصلا  ساده نگذرین.همین که بعضیا میگن بابا این کارا حاشیه است اشتباه میکنن-بچه های پشت کنکوری که زیاد معدل جالبی ندارند این گفته رو بیشتر درک میکنن-ولی ااگه نشد همه چیز قابل جبرانه(واسه 50بخون تا 500 بیاری)-خیلی وقتتون گرفته نمیشه اما  ارزششو داره
> 
> 2.عادلانه ترین نوع تاثیر معدل همینی هست که توی کنکور 95 تصویب شد.پس اگه میخواین مجلس و نماینده ها حرفتونو قبول کنند از این نوع تاثیر استقبال کنین.
> 
> ...


 رئیس کمیسیون آموزش هم به احتمال زیادعارفه وآدم منطقیه بایدبه احمدی لاشکی پیام بدیم تاطرح تاثیر مثبت روتوکمیسیون مطرح کنه که به احتمال زیادتوصحن علنی تصویب شه

----------


## abraham

> رئیس کمیسیون آموزش هم به احتمال زیادعارفه وآدم منطقیه بایدبه احمدی لاشکی پیام بدیم تاطرح تاثیر مثبت روتوکمیسیون مطرح کنه که به احتمال زیادتوصحن علنی تصویب شه


خیلی توصیه مفیدی بود ممنونم از شما

----------


## hamed_habibi

منکه هر روز پیام میدم به ده نماینده تو 60 روز میشه 600 تا...دی هم میرم ترمیم

----------


## masoud95

> بسمه تعالی
> کنکور95 با تمام پستی و بلندی هایی که داشت در حال تموم مجلس روی کرسی بنشونن(تاثیر قطعی  و بیان اینکه این نوع تاثیر ناعادلانه است) شاید اگه این اعتراضات نبود سال ها همین بی عدالتی برقرار بود.دم همشون گرم...
> 
> حالا میخوام این تجربه هارو در اختیارتون بذارم(تا تصویب شدن سهم معدل در کنکور که فکر میکنم اواخر شهریور باشه باید زورتونو بزنین انشاالله که نتیجه میده)
> 
> 1.از کنار تاثیر معدل اصلا  ساده نگذرین.همین که بعضیا میگن بابا این کارا حاشیه است اشتباه میکنن-بچه های پشت کنکوری که زیاد معدل جالبی ندارند این گفته رو بیشتر درک میکنن-ولی ااگه نشد همه چیز قابل جبرانه(واسه 50بخون تا 500 بیاری)-خیلی وقتتون گرفته نمیشه اما  ارزششو داره
> 
> 2.عادلانه ترین نوع تاثیر معدل همینی هست که توی کنکور 95 تصویب شد.پس اگه میخواین مجلس و نماینده ها حرفتونو قبول کنند از این نوع تاثیر استقبال کنین.
> 
> ...


سلام .اصلا توصیه های جالبی نکردید دوسته من تاثیر چه سال دیگه چه دوسال بالاخره قطعی خواهد شد دوستانی سال 96 کنکور دارن جای توصیه های شما بخونن که نیازی به این کارا نباشه ثانیا اگر نخونن هم معدلشون 18یا پایین تر زیاد تاثیری نداره جای اینکه تشویق کنید بیوفتن دنبال تاثیر معدل و نماینده ها و پیامک دادن بشینن بخونن که محتاج این کارا نباشند همه چی سره جلسه ی گنکور معلوم میشه کسی که هدفش پزشکی باشه اگر تمام تاثیر معدل و بگیره اما سره جلسه کنکور خوب عمل نکنه به هیچ وجه نمیتونه اما کسی که معدلش بیست نیست شاید تمام تاثیر معدل و نگیره و 25 درصدو نتونه کسب کنه اما باز خیلیشو کسب میکنه و هرچقدر هم معدلش بد باشه سره جلسه خوب عمل کنه به سادگی میتونه موفق شه پس خواهشا جای این توصیه ها بگید این ماه ها و سال هایی که میزارند واسه پیامک دادن و فکر تاثیر معدل یک ماه که بخونن اندازه کل تاثیر معدل جلو میوفتن کنکور و کنکور و کنکور فقط سرجلسه . موفق باشید.یاعلی.

----------


## politician

> سلام .اصلا توصیه های جالبی نکردید دوسته من تاثیر چه سال دیگه چه دوسال بالاخره قطعی خواهد شد دوستانی سال 96 کنکور دارن جای توصیه های شما بخونن که نیازی به این کارا نباشه ثانیا اگر نخونن هم معدلشون 18یا پایین تر زیاد تاثیری نداره جای اینکه تشویق کنید بیوفتن دنبال تاثیر معدل و نماینده ها و پیامک دادن بشینن بخونن که محتاج این کارا نباشند همه چی سره جلسه ی گنکور معلوم میشه کسی که هدفش پزشکی باشه اگر تمام تاثیر معدل و بگیره اما سره جلسه کنکور خوب عمل نکنه به هیچ وجه نمیتونه اما کسی که معدلش بیست نیست شاید تمام تاثیر معدل و نگیره و 25 درصدو نتونه کسب کنه اما باز خیلیشو کسب میکنه و هرچقدر هم معدلش بد باشه سره جلسه خوب عمل کنه به سادگی میتونه موفق شه پس خواهشا جای این توصیه ها بگید این ماه ها و سال هایی که میزارند واسه پیامک دادن و فکر تاثیر معدل یک ماه که بخونن اندازه کل تاثیر معدل جلو میوفتن کنکور و کنکور و کنکور فقط سرجلسه . موفق باشید.یاعلی.


یک پیامک که وقت ادم رونمیگیره عزیز

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما اول تحقیق کن بعد حرف بزن طبق گفته اقای لاشکی اگه تاثیر معدل به 35 درصد قطعی میرسید هیچ کس با معدل زیر19.16 نمیتونه پزشکی دارو دندان بیاره....این حاشیه س؟ایشون کاملا توصیه به حق کردن...در روز به ده تا نماینده پیام بدن میشه 30 دقیقه اینم خودش درس خوندنه تلاشه..

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

اعضای کمیسیون آموزش :
1-محمدرضا عارف
2-کارن خانلری
3-قاسم احمدی لاشکی
4-اسفندیار اختیاری
5-اسدالله عباسی
6-محمود نگهبان سلامی
7-محمد قمی
8-فریده اولاد قباد
9-سید محمد باقر عبادی
10-فاطمه سعیدی
11-سید جواد ساداتی نژاد
12-میر حمایت میرزاده
13-محمد بیرالوندی
14-احد ازادی خواه
15-داوود محمدی ( فرزندمراد)
16-محمود صادقی
17-جبار کوچکی نژاد
18-فرهاد فلاحتی
19-محمد مهدی زاهدی
20علیرضا سلیمی
21-محمد جواد فتحی
22-محمد باسط دورازهی
23- سید محمد جواد ابطحی

دعا کنید زاهدی زئیس کمیسیون نشه ...

----------


## masoud95

> یک پیامک که وقت ادم رونمیگیره عزیز


دوسته من موضوع فقط پیامک هست ؟ یکی میگه من درروز با هر خط ده تا میدم خیلیا میشنن زنگ زدن بعدش هم که شب و روز گوش به امواج رادیو خدایی به فرض شما از بیست و پنج درصد پنج درصدو به خاطره معدلت از دست دادی . الان بچه ها از فروردین دنباله معدلن فروردین و اردیبهشت هیچ همین خرداد یک ماه رو بخونن اون پنج درصد که هیچ دوبرابرش جبران نمیشه ؟کاش خودمونو گول نزنیم بچه هایی که قبول نمیشن دلیلش تاثیر معدل نیست دلیلش خوده کنکوره که چشم میدوزن فقط به معدل که ارزشی نداره.

----------


## DR.MAM

بابا من نفهمیدم مگه مثبت یا قطعی بودن معدل توی 96 رو شورای سنجش مشخص نمیکنه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بابا من نفهمیدم مگه مثبت یا قطعی بودن معدل توی 96 رو شورای سنجش مشخص نمیکنه؟


اگه قانون تغییر کنه دیگه نه

----------


## masoud95

> شما اول تحقیق کن بعد حرف بزن طبق گفته اقای لاشکی اگه تاثیر معدل به 35 درصد قطعی میرسید هیچ کس با معدل زیر19.16 نمیتونه پزشکی دارو دندان بیاره....این حاشیه س؟ایشون کاملا توصیه به حق کردن...در روز به ده تا نماینده پیام بدن میشه 30 دقیقه اینم خودش درس خوندنه تلاشه..


دوسته من . دوست صمیمیه من معدلش کتبی دیپلم 9 بود امسال کنکور داد از 25 درصد 18 درصد براش لحاظ شده بود با درصدای بسیار پایین رتبش شد ده هزار خب ؟ خداروشکر بچه هایه اینجا معدلشون 9 هم نیست واسه 18 جروبحث میکنن به نظره شما کسی که معدلش 18 هست چقد قراره از اون و نگیره .بنده مثل شما نرفتم دنبال نماینده ها آقای لاشکی و نمیشناسم اما جاش درس های دانشگامو از برم اگر قرار بود برم دنبال این کارا که پارسال باید میموندم خونه الان اس میدادم واسه 96 امسالمم رفته بود. کافیه کسی بخواد با معدل ده به سادگی پزشکی و دارو شدنیه و از هم کلاسیام همین امسال قبول شدن با معدلای نه چندان بالا من آقای لاشکی و نمیدونم امادحرفامو طبق دیده هام و تجربه میگم نه شنیده ها .یاعلی.

----------


## DR.MAM

> منکه هر روز پیام میدم به ده نماینده تو 60 روز میشه 600 تا...دی هم میرم ترمیم


وقی مثبت بشه دیگه چه نیازی به ترمیم هست؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> دوسته من . دوست صمیمیه من معدلش کتبی دیپلم 9 بود امسال کنکور داد از 25 درصد 18 درصد براش لحاظ شده بود با درصدای بسیار پایین رتبش شد ده هزار خب ؟ خداروشکر بچه هایه اینجا معدلشون 9 هم نیست واسه 18 جروبحث میکنن به نظره شما کسی که معدلش 18 هست چقد قراره از اون و نگیره .بنده مثل شما نرفتم دنبال نماینده ها آقای لاشکی و نمیشناسم اما جاش درس های دانشگامو از برم اگر قرار بود برم دنبال این کارا که پارسال باید میموندم خونه الان اس میدادم واسه 96 امسالمم رفته بود. کافیه کسی بخواد با معدل ده به سادگی پزشکی و دارو شدنیه و از هم کلاسیام همین امسال قبول شدن با معدلای نه چندان بالا من آقای لاشکی و نمیدونم امادحرفامو طبق دیده هام و تجربه میگم نه شنیده ها .یاعلی.


احساس میکنم میشناسمت.
تو دانشجو پزشکی بجنورد نیستی؟

----------


## masoud95

> احساس میکنم میشناسمت.
> تو دانشجو پزشکی بجنورد نیستی؟


سلام
نه دوسته من بجنورد نیستم.

----------


## abraham

> سلام .اصلا توصیه های جالبی نکردید دوسته من تاثیر چه سال دیگه چه دوسال بالاخره قطعی خواهد شد دوستانی سال 96 کنکور دارن جای توصیه های شما بخونن که نیازی به این کارا نباشه ثانیا اگر نخونن هم معدلشون 18یا پایین تر زیاد تاثیری نداره جای اینکه تشویق کنید بیوفتن دنبال تاثیر معدل و نماینده ها و پیامک دادن بشینن بخونن که محتاج این کارا نباشند همه چی سره جلسه ی گنکور معلوم میشه کسی که هدفش پزشکی باشه اگر تمام تاثیر معدل و بگیره اما سره جلسه کنکور خوب عمل نکنه به هیچ وجه نمیتونه اما کسی که معدلش بیست نیست شاید تمام تاثیر معدل و نگیره و 25 درصدو نتونه کسب کنه اما باز خیلیشو کسب میکنه و هرچقدر هم معدلش بد باشه سره جلسه خوب عمل کنه به سادگی میتونه موفق شه پس خواهشا جای این توصیه ها بگید این ماه ها و سال هایی که میزارند واسه پیامک دادن و فکر تاثیر معدل یک ماه که بخونن اندازه کل تاثیر معدل جلو میوفتن کنکور و کنکور و کنکور فقط سرجلسه . موفق باشید.یاعلی.


در روز شما وقت برای زدن چار تا پیامک ندارین؟(ضرر نمیکنین جدی میگم)

----------


## abraham

> وقی مثبت بشه دیگه چه نیازی به ترمیم هست؟


کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه

----------


## abraham

> منکه هر روز پیام میدم به ده نماینده تو 60 روز میشه 600 تا...دی هم میرم ترمیم


دمت گرم اصل کار همینه 
تمام راه هارو امتحان میکنیم اگه نشد در نهایت باید تو کنکور جبران کنیم

----------


## abraham

> دوسته من موضوع فقط پیامک هست ؟ یکی میگه من درروز با هر خط ده تا میدم خیلیا میشنن زنگ زدن بعدش هم که شب و روز گوش به امواج رادیو خدایی به فرض شما از بیست و پنج درصد پنج درصدو به خاطره معدلت از دست دادی . الان بچه ها از فروردین دنباله معدلن فروردین و اردیبهشت هیچ همین خرداد یک ماه رو بخونن اون پنج درصد که هیچ دوبرابرش جبران نمیشه ؟کاش خودمونو گول نزنیم بچه هایی که قبول نمیشن دلیلش تاثیر معدل نیست دلیلش خوده کنکوره که چشم میدوزن فقط به معدل که ارزشی نداره.


اگه شما در جریان تاثیر معدل باشین میدونین که معدل زیر هیجدهو نیم تاثیر جبران ناپذیری میذاره

----------


## abraham

> بابا من نفهمیدم مگه مثبت یا قطعی بودن معدل توی 96 رو شورای سنجش مشخص نمیکنه؟


 توی مجلس به رای گذاشته میشه رای اکثریت نماینده ها مهمه

----------


## masoud95

> اگه شما در جریان تاثیر معدل باشین میدونین که معدل زیر هیجدهو نیم تاثیر جبران ناپذیری میذاره


[quote

درجریان باشم ؟ مثل اینکه سه سال کنکور دادم با تاثیر مثبت و قطعیه پارسال و جالبش میدونی چیه ؟با معدل بد سالی که قطعی بود در اومدم نه سالی که مثبت بود چون توجه نکردم به معدل به کنکور توجه کردم.مشکل پیام کزدن نیست دوسته من مشکل اینه بعده پیامک زدن خیلیا میان اینجا خبربدن بعدش جواب و بعدش نتیجه نهایتن و . . . و... آخرشم که چی یه سوال ؟ شما نهایت میتونید سال بعد و نهایت 97 و مثبت کنید بالاخره قراره بشه قطعی ثانیا خدایی یه چیزی میگم مردونه جواب بده کاره این بچه ها خنده دار نیست ؟ مخصوصا اینایی که سال بعد کنکور دارن اونایی که امسال سوم بودن همشون از سال 94 دارن میبینن تاثیر قطعیه هنوز امتحانای سوم و وقت دارن واسش تلاش نکردن فکره ترمیمن خنده داره و تاسف بار ترمیم برای کسی که نمیدونسته دیپلمش برای سال های قبله نه کسی که فروردین اینجا هنوز سومه و معدل بالاهم میخواد بعد جایه نتیجه میگه من حتما میرم ترمیم این یعنی یه غول بزرگتر از کنکور در حالی که همینه که من گفتم تجربه کردم اطرافم دیدم با معدل زیره ده 18 درصد از کل 25 درصد براش لحاظ شده .اونوقت همه میرن دنبال معدل اول کنکور بعد معدل خیلیا آرزوی زیره 100 و دارن و رتبه های برتر و خیلی چیزا شدنیه اما به خدا واسه موفقیت و به چشم اومدن همون یه پیامک هم وقت گیره الان همه این دوستا کنکور دارن صبح بلند شن یه اس بدن بیان اینجا ببین خبر جدید بعد یه سر به هامون سبطی بعد بعدظهر باز ببین مطلب جدید از تاثیره معدل چیه اینا وقت گیر نیست ؟ ذهنی که پزشکی میخواد باید تهی باشه از حاشیه ها و استرس ها باید خالی باشه از هرچیز مخصوصا ماهه آخر .فقط کنکور اونم بی معدل زندگیه همه سره جلسه کنکورساخته میشه کاش واقع بین باشیم یاعلی.

----------


## abraham

> [quote
> 
> درجریان باشم ؟ مثل اینکه سه سال کنکور دادم با تاثیر مثبت و قطعیه پارسال و جالبش میدونی چیه ؟با معدل بد سالی که قطعی بود در اومدم نه سالی که مثبت بود چون توجه نکردم به معدل به کنکور توجه کردم.مشکل پیام کزدن نیست دوسته من مشکل اینه بعده پیامک زدن خیلیا میان اینجا خبربدن بعدش جواب و بعدش نتیجه نهایتن و . . . و... آخرشم که چی یه سوال ؟ شما نهایت میتونید سال بعد و نهایت 97 و مثبت کنید بالاخره قراره بشه قطعی ثانیا خدایی یه چیزی میگم مردونه جواب بده کاره این بچه ها خنده دار نیست ؟ مخصوصا اینایی که سال بعد کنکور دارن اونایی که امسال سوم بودن همشون از سال 94 دارن میبینن تاثیر قطعیه هنوز امتحانای سوم و وقت دارن واسش تلاش نکردن فکره ترمیمن خنده داره و تاسف بار ترمیم برای کسی که نمیدونسته دیپلمش برای سال های قبله نه کسی که فروردین اینجا هنوز سومه و معدل بالاهم میخواد بعد جایه نتیجه میگه من حتما میرم ترمیم این یعنی یه غول بزرگتر از کنکور در حالی که همینه که من گفتم تجربه کردم اطرافم دیدم با معدل زیره ده 18 درصد از کل 25 درصد براش لحاظ شده .اونوقت همه میرن دنبال معدل اول کنکور بعد معدل خیلیا آرزوی زیره 100 و دارن و رتبه های برتر و خیلی چیزا شدنیه اما به خدا واسه موفقیت و به چشم اومدن همون یه پیامک هم وقت گیره الان همه این دوستا کنکور دارن صبح بلند شن یه اس بدن بیان اینجا ببین خبر جدید بعد یه سر به هامون سبطی بعد بعدظهر باز ببین مطلب جدید از تاثیره معدل چیه اینا وقت گیر نیست ؟ ذهنی که پزشکی میخواد باید تهی باشه از حاشیه ها و استرس ها باید خالی باشه از هرچیز مخصوصا ماهه آخر .فقط کنکور اونم بی معدل زندگیه همه سره جلسه کنکورساخته میشه کاش واقع بین باشیم یاعلی.


باور کنین که با معدل پایین قبولی در پزشکی مشکله اما امکان پذیره-  واسه دوستان هم همین 95-96 مثبت بشه کفایت میکنه.(فقط گلیم خودشونو بکشن بیرون)
یک نمونه تاثیر معدل که بیانگر این است که اینقدر که شما میگین هم بی تاثیر  نیست

----------


## masoud95

> باور کنین که با معدل پایین قبولی در پزشکی مشکله اما امکان پذیره-  واسه دوستان هم همین 95-96 مثبت بشه کفایت میکنه.(فقط گلیم خودشونو بکشن بیرون)
> یک نمونه تاثیر معدل که بیانگر این است که اینقدر که شما میگین هم بی تاثیر  نیست


خیلی جالبه همه گیر دادن به این دونفر و مقایسه بین این دو.دوسته من رقابت در رتبه های زیره 500 فوقالعاده بالاست باید هم همین باشه یک سوال میتونه زندگی ساز باشه اما هیشکدوم از اینایی که اینجان به اینا فکر نمیکنن چون نمیتونن بکنن چون ایشون مثه اینا دنباله تاثیر نبودن و تلاش کردن بحثه من رشته پزشکی و رشته های الف هست مثلا پزشکی که با رتبه های بالاهم میشه قبول شد و اصلا هم اینقد تاثیر نداره بعد شما رفتی رشته های زیر 500 مثال میزنی بله دراین رتبه ها هر یک صدم ارزشش خیلیه . اما چرا مثالای دیگرو نمیزنی امسال 10 نفر با رتبه بالای ده هزار پزشکی قبول شده امسال با 25 هزار دندون روزانه داشتیم. دنباله استثناهایی شما بله رتبه 500 بخواد بشه 400 باید درسی مثل زیست و حداقل بیست درصد بیشتر زده باشه  اما کسی بخواد از هزار برسه 900 بیست درصد دین و زندگی هم کافیه شما داری خودتو گول میزنی و اصلا به حرف و نتیجه کلی توجه نمیکنی . وگرنه این عکس داخله انجمن شده علم همه صدبار گذاشتنش اما این برای رتبه های خیلی خوبه و برای رتبه های خیلی خوب بله باید همین باشه برای صدودویست و سیصد شدن باید معدل خوب باشه اما نه فقط معدل .صدبرابر کنکور مهمه و همینم مهمه که دنباله نماینده ها و شب و روز انجمن ها نبود. اما برای پزشکی و رشته های خوب خیر . چون کلاسه ما بغل دستیه من معدل بیست و رتبه 90 هستش من رتبه بالای هزار و پانصد با معدل بد و درصد های پایین اما هردو یک کلاس و یک استاد و یک شرایط .

----------


## abraham

> خیلی جالبه همه گیر دادن به این دونفر و مقایسه بین این دو.دوسته من رقابت در رتبه های زیره 500 فوقالعاده بالاست باید هم همین باشه یک سوال میتونه زندگی ساز باشه اما هیشکدوم از اینایی که اینجان به اینا فکر نمیکنن چون نمیتونن بکنن چون ایشون مثه اینا دنباله تاثیر نبودن و تلاش کردن بحثه من رشته پزشکی و رشته های الف هست مثلا پزشکی که با رتبه های بالاهم میشه قبول شد و اصلا هم اینقد تاثیر نداره بعد شما رفتی رشته های زیر 500 مثال میزنی بله دراین رتبه ها هر یک صدم ارزشش خیلیه . اما چرا مثالای دیگرو نمیزنی امسال 10 نفر با رتبه بالای ده هزار پزشکی قبول شده امسال با 25 هزار دندون روزانه داشتیم. دنباله استثناهایی شما بله رتبه 500 بخواد بشه 400 باید درسی مثل زیست و حداقل بیست درصد بیشتر زده باشه  اما کسی بخواد از هزار برسه 900 بیست درصد دین و زندگی هم کافیه شما داری خودتو گول میزنی و اصلا به حرف و نتیجه کلی توجه نمیکنی . وگرنه این عکس داخله انجمن شده علم همه صدبار گذاشتنش اما این برای رتبه های خیلی خوبه و برای رتبه های خیلی خوب بله باید همین باشه برای صدودویست و سیصد شدن باید معدل خوب باشه اما نه فقط معدل .صدبرابر کنکور مهمه و همینم مهمه که دنباله نماینده ها و شب و روز انجمن ها نبود. اما برای پزشکی و رشته های خوب خیر . چون کلاسه ما بغل دستیه من معدل بیست و رتبه 90 هستش من رتبه بالای هزار و پانصد با معدل بد و درصد های پایین اما هردو یک کلاس و یک استاد و یک شرایط .


حرف شما درسته اما اون رتبه بیستو پنج هزار شاید طلای المپاد بوده شاید باباش هیئت علمی بوده.

----------


## masoud95

> حرف شما درسته اما اون رتبه بیستو پنج هزار شاید طلای المپاد بوده شاید باباش هیئت علمی بوده.


خیر هیچکدوم نبوده امسال یه رتبه 25 هزار دندون بوده یه 18 هزار پزشکی یه 14 هزار یه 11 هزار یه 27 هزار و بازم 29 هزار دندون . من براساس حرف خودتون و پاسخ دادم شما بالا گفتید قبولی در پزشکی نگفتید رتبه برتر شدن بله برای رتبه های پایین نه فقط معدل باید سنگ تموم گذاشت ولی شما گفتی پزشکی و بچه هایی که اینجان هم پزشکی میخوان و بعضی ها رتبه برتر منم دارم پزشکی و دندون پزشکی و داروسازی و میگم رتبه پایین به رتبه کاری ندارم به پزشکی کاری دارم همیشه آدم به عمق بره ضعیف ترین چیزها بزرگ نشون داده میشن مثه همین معدل وقتی پزشکی بخوای میشه با رتبه هزار دوهزار قبول شد و معدل ارزشه کمی داره ولی وقتی بخوای بری عمق نه هرچی بری سمته دورقمی معدل که هیچ نوع درس خوندن و چیزهای کوچیک هم اندازه کهکشان ارزش دارن مثل اینکه میخوای بری بالای اورست تا وسطاش شاید اکسیژن برات چندان مهم نیست اما برسی قله اکسیژنی که اونجا مهم نبود الان یک درصدش زندگیه و این قانونشه کنکور هم همین برای پزشکی معدل و نوع مطالعه بعضی چیزا مهمه ولی نه زیاد ولی واسه رتبه پایین همه چی مهمه حتی اینکه شب ساعت چند خوابیدید.

----------


## Dr.ali

من راستش فکر نمیکنم با وجود اعتراضات بعد از نهایی امسال شورای رنجش جرأت داشته باشه تأثیر رو حداقل برای *96* مستقیم اعلام کنه! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

معدل قابل جبران نیست در صورت تاثیر قطعی درضمن من وامثال من تلاش کردیم شما راحت باشید وبا تاثیر مثبت قبول شید وبگید معذل مهم نیست...درکل ما نسبت به اطرافمون بی تفاوت نبودیم واین تلاشا ی جا برامون جبران میشه..تاثیر مثبت معدل فقط بخاطر تلاش یه عده بود..من حتی حضوری پیش اقای مطهری رفتم....اینم بدون 25 درصد نمره تراز خیلیه...

----------


## masoud95

> معدل قابل جبران نیست در صورت تاثیر قطعی درضمن من وامثال من تلاش کردیم شما راحت باشید وبا تاثیر مثبت قبول شید وبگید معذل مهم نیست...درکل ما نسبت به اطرافمون بی تفاوت نبودیم واین تلاشا ی جا برامون جبران میشه..تاثیر مثبت معدل فقط بخاطر تلاش یه عده بود..من حتی حضوری پیش اقای مطهری رفتم....اینم بدون 25 درصد نمره تراز خیلیه...


من و امثال من 94 که قطعی بود قبول شدیم اونم نه با معدل خوب و اتفاقا بد.تلاش ؟ خیلی خوبه به فکره جامعه هستید اما آدم باید از خودش شروع کنه و برای خودش و اینکه تفاوت مثبت مستقیم مهم نیست چون 93 مثبت بود ولی من واسه سرجلسه تلاش نکردم قبول هم نشدم ولی 94 مستقیم بود با این معدل افتضاح تونستم قبول شم چون فکره تاثیر نبودم فکره سره جلسه بودم.خوبه که این همه وقت اضافی دارید برای پیامک .تماس.انجمن.ترمیم.ملاقات حضوری بانماینده ها.بحث.همه اینارو باهم جمع کرد میشه اندازه چندین چند درصد جلوافتاد .پس حالا میبنید جای این همه بدوبدو و پیامک به سادگی میشه از وقت بهترین استفاده رو برد یاعلی.موفق باشید.

----------


## hamed_habibi

​93 که تااثیر قطعی بود

----------


## masoud95

> ​93 که تااثیر قطعی بود


مطمنید ؟ اما خیر 94 قطعی بوده مطمنم گرچه اگر اینطور باشه خوشحال تر هم هستم چون انقد از جریان تاثیر معدل بی خبرم و بهش بی اهمیت که نمیدونم دقیق کدوم سال قطعی بوده و حتی سالی که خودمم کنکور دادم رو نمیدونم مثبت بوده یاقطعی میبینید تفاوته ماها اینه شما اسم تک تک نماینده شهرها با شماره هاش و تاریخچه تاثیر معدلو حفظید و من دنبال کنکوربودم

----------


## Farbod T

تا 92 مثبت بود  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

مسعود تو دانشجو پزشکی بجنورد هستی و معدل کتبیت 19.40 هست.
من تو رو خوب میشناسم

----------


## DR.MAM

در ضمن معدل تا 92 مثبت بود.
93 و 94 قطعی شد.

----------


## ali1234

آقا خواهش میکنم یکی بهم بگه برا کسی که معدلش 18.5 تاثیر مثبت با قطعیش چه فرقی داره؟؟

----------


## M-95

> در ضمن معدل تا 92 مثبت بود.
> 93 و 94 قطعی شد.


93 مگه مثبت نبود؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Farbod T

> آقا خواهش میکنم یکی بهم بگه برا کسی که معدلش 18.5 تاثیر مثبت با قطعیش چه فرقی داره؟؟


نمرات درس به درس تاثیر داده میشن ربطی به معدل نداره

----------


## DR.MAM

> 93 مگه مثبت نبود؟


میگم تا 92 مثبت بود
93 و 94 قطعی شد

----------


## masoud95

نه والا . من نه اهل بجنوردم نه دانشگاه بجنورد طبق گفتمم معدلم اصلا جالب نیست دوسته من

----------


## DR.MAM

> نه والا . من نه اهل بجنوردم نه دانشگاه بجنورد طبق گفتمم معدلم اصلا جالب نیست دوسته من


رشتت چیه؟

----------


## masoud95

> در ضمن معدل تا 92 مثبت بود.
> 93 و 94 قطعی شد.





> رشتت چیه؟


دندون میخونم ولی بجنورد نیستم.

----------


## abraham

> مسعود تو دانشجو پزشکی بجنورد هستی و معدل کتبیت 19.40 هست.
> من تو رو خوب میشناسم



 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): علم غیب؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## DR.MAM

> دندون میخونم ولی بجنورد نیستم.


صادقانه صادقانه صادقانه صادقانه بگو کتبیت چنده،ببین دارم میگم صادقانه.مدیونی اگه دروغ حتی از نوع مصلحتیش بگی.
صادقانه بگو چنده دقیق

----------


## DR.MAM

> علم غیب؟


بماند

----------


## Aryanhaddadi

چرا تاثير مثبت نباشه اخه جو منفي ميديد؟همون شرايط رو ما هم داريم با كنكورياي ٩٥

----------


## DR.MAM

> چرا تاثير مثبت نباشه اخه جو منفي ميديد؟همون شرايط رو ما هم داريم با كنكورياي ٩٥


حاجی بابا اینجا که همه میگن مثبت.
کی میگه منفی؟

----------


## Aryanhaddadi

> حاجی بابا اینجا که همه میگن مثبت.
> کی میگه منفی؟


ينكه در مورد پيگيري صجبت شده خب چه پيگيري اي چرا بايد تاثير قطعي بشه برا ما؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> ينكه در مورد پيگيري صجبت شده خب چه پيگيري اي چرا بايد تاثير قطعي بشه برا ما؟


ایشالا 96 مثبت میشه.نگران نباش

----------


## DR.MAM

مسعودجان اینجا همه الان منتظرن که کتبیتو بگی.صادقانه گفتم

----------


## DR.MAM

در نیابد حال پخته هیچ خام///پس سخن کوتاه باید والسلام

----------


## zista

> در نیابد حال پخته هیچ خام///پس سخن کوتاه باید والسلام


احسنت.بزن دست قشنگرو!!!

----------


## DR.MAM

> احسنت.بزن دست قشنگرو!!!


چرا جواب نداد؟چون معدلش بالای 19 هست.

----------


## zista

> چرا جواب نداد؟چون معدلش بالای 19 هست.


مسعود جون اینقدر عصاب حاجی مارو خورد نکن خوب بگو دیگه!!!

----------


## DR.MAM

> مسعود جون اینقدر عصاب حاجی مارو خورد نکن خوب بگو دیگه!!!


من جوابمو گرفتم خب.
بالای 19 هست

----------


## politician

> [quote
> 
> درجریان باشم ؟ مثل اینکه سه سال کنکور دادم با تاثیر مثبت و قطعیه پارسال و جالبش میدونی چیه ؟با معدل بد سالی که قطعی بود در اومدم نه سالی که مثبت بود چون توجه نکردم به معدل به کنکور توجه کردم.مشکل پیام کزدن نیست دوسته من مشکل اینه بعده پیامک زدن خیلیا میان اینجا خبربدن بعدش جواب و بعدش نتیجه نهایتن و . . . و... آخرشم که چی یه سوال ؟ شما نهایت میتونید سال بعد و نهایت 97 و مثبت کنید بالاخره قراره بشه قطعی ثانیا خدایی یه چیزی میگم مردونه جواب بده کاره این بچه ها خنده دار نیست ؟ مخصوصا اینایی که سال بعد کنکور دارن اونایی که امسال سوم بودن همشون از سال 94 دارن میبینن تاثیر قطعیه هنوز امتحانای سوم و وقت دارن واسش تلاش نکردن فکره ترمیمن خنده داره و تاسف بار ترمیم برای کسی که نمیدونسته دیپلمش برای سال های قبله نه کسی که فروردین اینجا هنوز سومه و معدل بالاهم میخواد بعد جایه نتیجه میگه من حتما میرم ترمیم این یعنی یه غول بزرگتر از کنکور در حالی که همینه که من گفتم تجربه کردم اطرافم دیدم با معدل زیره ده 18 درصد از کل 25 درصد براش لحاظ شده .اونوقت همه میرن دنبال معدل اول کنکور بعد معدل خیلیا آرزوی زیره 100 و دارن و رتبه های برتر و خیلی چیزا شدنیه اما به خدا واسه موفقیت و به چشم اومدن همون یه پیامک هم وقت گیره الان همه این دوستا کنکور دارن صبح بلند شن یه اس بدن بیان اینجا ببین خبر جدید بعد یه سر به هامون سبطی بعد بعدظهر باز ببین مطلب جدید از تاثیره معدل چیه اینا وقت گیر نیست ؟ ذهنی که پزشکی میخواد باید تهی باشه از حاشیه ها و استرس ها باید خالی باشه از هرچیز مخصوصا ماهه آخر .فقط کنکور اونم بی معدل زندگیه همه سره جلسه کنکورساخته میشه کاش واقع بین باشیم یاعلی.


 برای فرارازسربازی دانشگاه ثبت نام کردی یامعافی؟واگه بامعدل کم قبول شدی کارنامه کنکورونهاییت روخواهشابذاراینجوری که نمیشه به حرف هرکس اعتمادکرد اون هم توی فضای مججججججازی :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## DR.MAM

> برای فرارازسربازی دانشگاه ثبت نام کردی یامعافی؟واگه بامعدل کم قبول شدی کارنامه کنکورونهاییت روخواهشابذاراینجوری که نمیشه به حرف هرکس اعتمادکرد اون هم توی فضای مججججججازی


معدلش بالایه 19ه

----------


## abraham

> چرا تاثير مثبت نباشه اخه جو منفي ميديد؟همون شرايط رو ما هم داريم با كنكورياي ٩٥


انشا الله که مثبته.
شما به اقای احمدی لاشکی و سایر نماینده ها پیامک بزنین و بگین مثل 95 باشه

----------


## M-95

> من جوابمو گرفتم خب.
> بالای 19 هست


انقدر زود قضاوت نکن حاجی!!!

----------


## DR.MAM

> انقدر زود قضاوت نکن حاجی!!!


حاج ممد دیگه چیزی عیان است،خب چه حاجت به بیان است؟

----------


## M-95

> حاج ممد دیگه چیزی عیان است،خب چه حاجت به بیان است؟


شاید مشکلی براشون پیش اومده نتونستن جواب بدن... :Yahoo (1): .

----------


## abraham

> معدلش بالایه 19ه


پس چرا خودشو معرفی نکرد :Yahoo (35):

----------


## DR.MAM

> پس چرا خودشو معرفی نکرد


اون تا 30 دقیقه پس از پرسیدن سوالم،تو همبن تاپیک بود.ینی نتونست جواب بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mehdi69460

> اون تا 30 دقیقه پس از پرسیدن سوالم،تو همبن تاپیک بود.ینی نتونست جواب بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شایدم این دوستمون سال سومی معدل 20 داوطلب 96 باشه و بخواد بچه ها رو به تلاش نکردن برای تاثیر مثبت تشویق کنه 

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> شایدم این دوستمون سال سومی معدل 20 داوطلب 96 باشه و بخواد بچه ها رو به تلاش نکردن برای تاثیر مثبت تشویق کنه 
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


حدس جالبی بود.

پیش به سوی تاثیر مثبت 

راستی دوستان باید زود دست بکار شید شهریور ماه تکلیف مشخص میشه ها. 
هممون میخوایم تاثیرش مثل کنکور 95 باشه

----------


## mehdi69460

> حدس جالبی بود.
> 
> پیش به سوی تاثیر مثبت 
> 
> راستی دوستان باید زود دست بکار شید شهریور ماه تکلیف مشخص میشه ها. 
> هممون میخوایم تاثیرش مثل کنکور 95 باشه


یه جورایی بدجور مشکوک میزنه این مسعود 95 برو پست هاشو تو تاپیکای دیگه بخون میگه با معدل 10 میشه زیر صد اورد معلومه داره با یه هدفی ذهن بچه ها رو شستشو میده وگرنه تو که به قول خودت کنکورتو دادی و قبول شدی دیگه چرا میای این همه پست میزاری اونم فقط محتوای پست هاش اینه که بچه ها دنبال تاثیر و مجلس و پیامک نرین همین بچه هاینود و پنجی با پیامک و فشار حق خودشونو گرفتن از قدیم گفتن حق گرفتنیه همه میدونن تاثیر مستقیم چه گندی میزنه تراز و رتبه پس بچه ها شما هم مثل 95 ها تو ساعت استراحت اتون پیامک بزنین و حقتون رو بگیرید  

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

> یه جورایی بدجور مشکوک میزنه این مسعود 95 برو پست هاشو تو تاپیکای دیگه بخون میگه با معدل 10 میشه زیر صد اورد معلومه داره با یه هدفی ذهن بچه ها رو شستشو میده وگرنه تو که به قول خودت کنکورتو دادی و قبول شدی دیگه چرا میای این همه پست میزاری اونم فقط محتوای پست هاش اینه که بچه ها دنبال تاثیر و مجلس و پیامک نرین همین بچه هاینود و پنجی با پیامک و فشار حق خودشونو گرفتن از قدیم گفتن حق گرفتنیه همه میدونن تاثیر مستقیم چه گندی میزنه تراز و رتبه پس بچه ها شما هم مثل 95 ها تو ساعت استراحت اتون پیامک بزنین و حقتون رو بگیرید  
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


درسته یا ایشون اطلاعی نداشتن یا هدفش منحرف کزدن بحث تاپیک بود.

من همیشه گفتم با روزی چار تا پیامک زدن از هیچ کاری نمیمونی

----------


## mehdi69460

> درسته یا ایشون اطلاعی نداشتن یا هدفش منحرف کزدن بحث تاپیک بود.
> 
> من همیشه گفتم با روزی چار تا پیامک زدن از هیچ کاری نمیمونی


بیگ لایک

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## abraham

این شماره ارتباطی یک سری از نمایندگان مجلس دهم
*قاسم*
*احمدی لاشکی*
*مازندران*
*نوشهر، چالوس و کلاردشت*

*۰۹۱۱۱۹۵۴۳۸۸*



*کارن*
*خانلری*
*اقلیت دینی*
*مسیحیان ارمنی شمال ایران*

*۰۹۱۲۳۲۱۱۹۸۰*



*محمد مهدی*
*زاهدی*
*کرمان*
*کرمان و راور*

*۰۹۱۲۸۱۰۳۸۰۶*



*علیرضا*
*سلیمی (محلات)*
*مرکزی*
*محلات و دلیجان*

*۰۹۱۸۸۶۶۳۴۶۰*



*سید محمد باقر*
*عبادی*
*خراسان جنوبی*
*بیرجند، درمیان و خوسف*

*۰۹۱۵۵۶۲۰۷۱۹*



*جبار*
*کوچکی نژاد ارم ساداتی*
*گیلان*
*رشت*

*۰۹۱۲۳۷۳۲۱۵*



*محمود*
*نگهبان سلامی*
*خراسان رضوی*
*خواف و رشتخوار*

*۰۹۱۵۳۲۸۴۱۴۴*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 اینستا گرام*۱۳*
*علی      * 
*اردشیر لاریجانی*
*     قم*
*قم*
larijani_ir





*احمد*
*امیر آبادی فراهانی*
*قم*
*قم*
amirabadifarahaniahmad



*عباس*
*پاپی زاده بالنگان*
*خوزستان*
*دزفول*
*abbas.dez*


*مسعود*
*پزشکیان*
*آذربایجان شرقی*
*تبریز، آذر شهر و اسکو*
drpezeshkian.ir



*نصراله*
*پژمانفر*
*خراسان رضوی*
*مشهد و کلات*
pejmanfar.ir



*غلامرضا*
*تاج گردون*
*کهکیلویه و بویر احمد*
*گچساران و باشت*
tajgardoon



*کاظم*
*جلالی*
*تهران*
*تهران، شمیرانات، ری، اسلامشهر و پردیس*
Kazemjalali_ir



*امیر*
*خجسته*
*همدان*
*همدان و فامنین*
khojasteh_ir



*محمد*
*دامادی*
*مازندران*
*ساری و میاندورود*
 mohammad_damadi



*محمد*
*دهقانی نقندر*
*خراسان رضوی*
*چناران و بینالود*
drmdehghan



*سید ناصر*
*موسوی لارگانی*
*اصفهان*
*فلاورجان*
nmousavi_ir



دوستان بسم الله    @S I N A
@Hossein



 @yema@m-95 @ace  @a.ka
@*mohammacl*

----------


## lRl

یه سوال معدل بالای چن خوبه به نظرشما؟

----------


## abraham

> یه سوال معدل بالای چن خوبه به نظرشما؟


19 و بیستو پنج به بالا

----------


## masoud95

> اون تا 30 دقیقه پس از پرسیدن سوالم،تو همبن تاپیک بود.ینی نتونست جواب بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ببین دوسته من شرمنده واقعا نشد که پاسخ بدم من فقط بعدظهرها تا ساعت مشخصی آنلاینم اونم گاهی وقت نیست اما مردونه معدل کتبیم 19 که نیست هیچ واقعا نزدیکه ده خیلی و شک نکن اونی که میگی نیستم و معدلم 19 بالا که هیچ حتی بالای 15 هم نیست دوسته من یاعلی.

----------


## M-95

دیدید گفتم انقدر زود قضاوت نکنید!!!

----------


## masoud95

> یه جورایی بدجور مشکوک میزنه این مسعود 95 برو پست هاشو تو تاپیکای دیگه بخون میگه با معدل 10 میشه زیر صد اورد معلومه داره با یه هدفی ذهن بچه ها رو شستشو میده وگرنه تو که به قول خودت کنکورتو دادی و قبول شدی دیگه چرا میای این همه پست میزاری اونم فقط محتوای پست هاش اینه که بچه ها دنبال تاثیر و مجلس و پیامک نرین همین بچه هاینود و پنجی با پیامک و فشار حق خودشونو گرفتن از قدیم گفتن حق گرفتنیه همه میدونن تاثیر مستقیم چه گندی میزنه تراز و رتبه پس بچه ها شما هم مثل 95 ها تو ساعت استراحت اتون پیامک بزنین و حقتون رو بگیرید  
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


دوسته من .من جز همین انجمن هیچ انجمنه دیگری ثبت نام نکردم و نیستم چون حیفه وقته داخله دنیای مجازی بگذره این جاهم ثبت نام کردم جز چند تا تاپیک پست نذاشتم قشنگ بخون تحلیل کن شاید درک کنی من به صاحب همین تاپیک هم عرض کردم برای رتبه برتر شدن معدل مهمه خیلی مهمه برای صد شدن مهمه اما شدنیه و  الان بحثه من سره رتبه برتری نیست بنده دارم از رشته های برتر حرف میزنم وگرنه بخدا که رتبه 90 داخله کلاسه دندون پزشکی بغل دستیه منی هست که رتبم بالای هزاروپانصده اونم با معدل بد و درصدای پایین . بنده درمورد رتبه های برتر فقط گفتم شدنیه بله با ده زیره صد شدنیه اما سخت . اما اینم بدون برای زیره صد معدل که هیچ اینم مهمه که شب وروزت با انجمن نگذره پس رتبه های برتر به کنار بحثه من پزشکی و دندون پزشکی و دارو هست همین . فقط یک دلیل یکی از دوستان پرسیده بودن با این معدل میشه قبول شد و دیدم خیلیا نا امیدش میکنند خواستم بهش بگم میشه  .نه من هزارتای دیگه مثله من با معدل بد داخله کلاسای پزشکی هستیم . شما هم بابته تهمتی که زدی دارم خلاف ذهن بچه ها حرف میزنم و مغزشون و شستشو میدم اگر هدفه من بد به همین روزه عزیز و زبون روزه خدا بزنه کمره من . اما اگر هدفم جز خیرخواهی و اینکه تشویق کنم بی استرس معدل به راحتی مثه هزاران نفر دیگه قبول شن و هدفم خیره خدا انشالا ازت نگذره که تهمت میزنی.یاعلی.

----------


## masoud95

> درسته یا ایشون اطلاعی نداشتن یا هدفش منحرف کزدن بحث تاپیک بود.
> 
> من همیشه گفتم با روزی چار تا پیامک زدن از هیچ کاری نمیمونی


واقعا دیگه فکر نمیکنم صحبت جایز باشه با این همه تحلیل بازم بگین یه پیامک وقت نمیگیره بنده که گفتم انشالا قبول شید و اتفاقا کاملا هم در جریانم چون اطرافم پره کنکوریه که میگن بریم ترمیم معدل چقد مهمه  به همشونم میگم نیازی نیست انقد هم تلاش کردن که با این تراز ها با معدلای نه چندان بالا شاید نشن 200 و 300 ولی پزشکی شک ندارم میارن .موفق باشید.یاعلی.

----------


## abraham

> دوسته من .من جز همین انجمن هیچ انجمنه دیگری ثبت نام نکردم و نیستم چون حیفه وقته داخله دنیای مجازی بگذره این جاهم ثبت نام کردم جز چند تا تاپیک پست نذاشتم قشنگ بخون تحلیل کن شاید درک کنی من به صاحب همین تاپیک هم عرض کردم برای رتبه برتر شدن معدل مهمه خیلی مهمه برای صد شدن مهمه اما شدنیه و  الان بحثه من سره رتبه برتری نیست بنده دارم از رشته های برتر حرف میزنم وگرنه بخدا که رتبه 90 داخله کلاسه دندون پزشکی بغل دستیه منی هست که رتبم بالای هزاروپانصده اونم با معدل بد و درصدای پایین . بنده درمورد رتبه های برتر فقط گفتم شدنیه بله با ده زیره صد شدنیه اما سخت . اما اینم بدون برای زیره صد معدل که هیچ اینم مهمه که شب وروزت با انجمن نگذره پس رتبه های برتر به کنار بحثه من پزشکی و دندون پزشکی و دارو هست همین . فقط یک دلیل یکی از دوستان پرسیده بودن با این معدل میشه قبول شد و دیدم خیلیا نا امیدش میکنند خواستم بهش بگم میشه  .نه من هزارتای دیگه مثله من با معدل بد داخله کلاسای پزشکی هستیم . شما هم بابته تهمتی که زدی دارم خلاف ذهن بچه ها حرف میزنم و مغزشون و شستشو میدم اگر هدفه من بد به همین روزه عزیز و زبون روزه خدا بزنه کمره من . اما اگر هدفم جز خیرخواهی و اینکه تشویق کنم بی استرس معدل به راحتی مثه هزاران نفر دیگه قبول شن و هدفم خیره خدا انشالا ازت نگذره که تهمت میزنی.یاعلی.


شما میگی اصلش اینه که پزشکی قبول شی حالا با هر رتبه ای شد.

اما معمولا بچه های اینجا دنبال رتبه ان. حرف شما رو کاملا قبول.

----------


## masoud95

> دیدید گفتم انقدر زود قضاوت نکنید!!!


آره داداش این جماعت کارشون قضاوته.یکی از دوستامونم بد قضاوت کرده خیلی بد بنده هم سپردم به خدا به همین روزه عزیز اگر هدفه من منحرف کردن و شستشو دادن مغز دیگران و چیزایی که میگن خودم میگم خدا نگذره ازم اما اگر جز خوبی و این که تجربه مو بگم تا نتیجه بگیرن خدانگذره از کسی که تهمت میزنه

----------


## abraham

> واقعا دیگه فکر نمیکنم صحبت جایز باشه با این همه تحلیل بازم بگین یه پیامک وقت نمیگیره بنده که گفتم انشالا قبول شید و اتفاقا کاملا هم در جریانم چون اطرافم پره کنکوریه که میگن بریم ترمیم معدل چقد مهمه  به همشونم میگم نیازی نیست انقد هم تلاش کردن که با این تراز ها با معدلای نه چندان بالا شاید نشن 200 و 300 ولی پزشکی شک ندارم میارن .موفق باشید.یاعلی.


حرف شما درسته. 
کسی که حداکثر تلاششو بکنه قطعا موفق میشه.

----------


## masoud95

> شما میگی اصلش اینه که پزشکی قبول شی حالا با هر رتبه ای شد.
> 
> اما معمولا بچه های اینجا دنبال رتبه ان. حرف شما رو کاملا قبول.


خیر شما برید قشنگ ببینید پست هارو همشون با این عنوان واسه پزشکی تراز چقد ؟ واسه هزار شدن چند درصد ؟ واسه نمیدونم چی چند درصد اونی که دنباله رتبست اونم برتر گوشی که هیچ از خیلی از زندگیش و چیزای اضافه باید بزنه خودمون نشدیم ولی اطرافمون کم ندیدیم اینایی هم که انجمن برو چک کن اکثرشون خوده پزشکی و میخوان حتی شده بین المل.

----------


## aCe

> خیر شما برید قشنگ ببینید پست هارو همشون با این عنوان واسه پزشکی تراز چقد ؟ واسه هزار شدن چند درصد ؟ واسه نمیدونم چی چند درصد اونی که دنباله رتبست اونم برتر گوشی که هیچ از خیلی از زندگیش و چیزای اضافه باید بزنه خودمون نشدیم ولی اطرافمون کم ندیدیم اینایی هم که انجمن برو چک کن اکثرشون خوده پزشکی و میخوان *حتی شده بین المل.*


انشالله که دولتی قبول میشم ولی حرفتون کاملا صحیح نشد حتما بین الملل  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## M-95

> آره داداش این جماعت کارشون قضاوته.یکی از دوستامونم بد قضاوت کرده خیلی بد بنده هم سپردم به خدا به همین روزه عزیز اگر هدفه من منحرف کردن و شستشو دادن مغز دیگران و چیزایی که میگن خودم میگم خدا نگذره ازم اما اگر جز خوبی و این که تجربه مو بگم تا نتیجه بگیرن خدانگذره از کسی که تهمت میزنه


اشکال نداره داداش شما گذشت کن... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## masoud95

> حرف شما درسته. 
> کسی که حداکثر تلاششو بکنه قطعا موفق میشه.


ببین دوسته من حرفامو نصیحت امیدوارم ندونی فقط بحث دوستانه بود اما امیدوارم واقع بین باشیم چون زمان مهمه و حیفه چون خیلیا واقعا حتی فکره تاثیر هم نیستن فقط میخوان وقت تلف کنند مخصوصا کسایی که امسال نهایی داشتن خب اگر میبینی نمیتونی نمره خوب بگیری برگرو خالی بده تجدید شی مردونه شهریور اون درسارو قبول شی با بیست اما این عده واقعا دنبال بهونن یا نه اصلا معدل خیلی پایین یه درس و سرمایه گذاری کن مثلا دین و زندگی صد بزنش که سنجش هم سی و سه درصد بده میشه 133 درصد خیلی ساده جبران میشه برای معدل هزار راه برای جبرانش هست و بهترینش سره جلسه کنکوره امسال نگاه کنید از چندماه پیش بچه ها هرروز دنباله معدل و پیامک و دانلود گفتگوی مجلس و اخبار و چندماه وقت یعنی نمیشه باهاش دو مطلب بیشتر ریاضی خوند جبرانش کرد میشه بهتر از اینه وسطه مطالعه کنکوری مطالعه تشریحی کنی واسه امتحان و بعدش خوب نشه روحیه خرابذو آخرشم دوماه وقت با امتحانات بره حالا فکرشو کن این دوماه درسای دوم و تموم کردی سوم و شروع کردی چقد جلویی.بنده کسی نیستم چون هنوز راهه درازی دارم و تازه فقط اول راهم اما کسی دنباله بهونه بگرده نمیشه همه دنیاهم کمکش کنن نمیشه.امیدوارم به چیزی که میخوای هم برسی.

----------


## masoud95

> انشالله که دولتی قبول میشم ولی حرفتون کاملا صحیح نشد حتما بین الملل


صد در صد اتفاقا از نظره من حیفه کسی بره بین الملل درسته کلاساش یکی ولی خدایی حیف نیست جایی که یه عده رایگان بشینن استفاده کنن آدم واسش سالی نزدیکه بیست تومن بده و ماهی هم که خداتومن هزینه خوده آدم پس شک نکن باید دولتی قبول شی و میشی دوسته من انشالا.

----------


## M-95

آقا مسعود شما دانشجوی دندان پزشکی هستین؟

----------


## masoud95

> آقا مسعود شما دانشجوی دندان پزشکی هستین؟


بله داداش سوالی داری جانم ؟

----------


## aCe

ممنون مسعود جان همینطوره 
به نظر من بعضی کسایی که دنبال معدل میرن دنبال بهونه تراشی برا درس نخوندن میگردن (گفتم بعضیا منظورم با افراد اینجا یا استراتر محترم نیست) مثلا خود من  :Yahoo (4):  فقط دنبال بهونه میگردم درس نخونم . امروز 3 ساعت دنبال پاک کن میگشتم  :Yahoo (4):  مرد مومن برو درستو بخون ینی پاکــــــن اینقد مهم ـه؟  :Yahoo (77):  
خلاصه سرتون رو درد نیارم ... اگه فکر میکنید به درس خوندنتون لطمه نمیخوره برید دنبالش . ولی اگه وقت کشی کنین و بهونه ای  برا نخوندن باشه معدل 20 هم کمکتون نمیکنه  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## M-95

> بله داداش سوالی داری جانم ؟


قربانت.
نه همینجوری کنجکاو شدم.حالا اگه پیش اومد میپرسم. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## abraham

> بله داداش سوالی داری جانم ؟


زمانی که برای ایمپلنت هلینگ اباتمنت ها رو جا میندازی برای خوابیدن ژنژیویت چه درمانی هست؟

----------


## masoud95

> قربانت.
> نه همینجوری کنجکاو شدم.حالا اگه پیش اومد میپرسم.


حتما عزیزم هرسوالی راجبه این رشته داشتی در خدمتم البته هنوز اولشم اما کنجکاو هستیم و ترم بالایی و خیلی چیزا تعریف میکنن.عزیزی.

----------


## M-95

> زمانی که برای ایمپلنت هلینگ اباتمنت ها رو جا میندازی برای خوابیدن ژنژیویت چه درمانی هست؟



 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## abraham

> ممنون مسعود جان همینطوره 
> به نظر من بعضی کسایی که دنبال معدل میرن دنبال بهونه تراشی برا درس نخوندن میگردن (گفتم بعضیا منظورم با افراد اینجا یا استراتر محترم نیست) مثلا خود من  فقط دنبال بهونه میگردم درس نخونم . امروز 3 ساعت دنبال پاک کن میگشتم  مرد مومن برو درستو بخون ینی پاکــــــن اینقد مهم ـه؟  
> خلاصه سرتون رو درد نیارم ... اگه فکر میکنید به درس خوندنتون لطمه نمیخوره برید دنبالش . ولی اگه وقت کشی کنین و بهونه ای  برا نخوندن باشه معدل 20 هم کمکتون نمیکنه


من معدل خودم نوزدهو 16 صدمه.(فقط باید یه درسو ترمیم کنم)


من از کارایی سیاسی خوشم میاد(مجلسو- پیگیریو اینا)
این تاپیک هم واسه بچه های معدل پایین زدم که بیان حقشونو بگیرن واسه ما که فرقی نداره

----------


## aCe

> من معدل خودم نوزدهو 16 صدمه.(فقط باید یه درسو ترمیم کنم)
> 
> 
> من از کارایی سیاسی خوشم میاد(مجلسو- پیگیریو اینا)
> این تاپیک هم واسه بچه های معدل پایین زدم که بیان حقشونو بگیرن واسه ما که فرقی نداره


دمت گرم دادا ... انشالله یه جایی این خوبی برات جبران میشه 



> زمانی که برای ایمپلنت هلینگ اباتمنت ها رو جا میندازی برای خوابیدن ژنژیویت چه درمانی هست؟


از اون سوالای خفن ـه  :Y (552):  مشالله تیزی داش

----------


## Farbod T

شما که اینقدر تأکید دارید که ذهنتونُ درگیر تأثیر معدل نکنید و ... چرا خودتون رو با این موضوع مشغول کردین مگه شما دانشجوی دندون نیستین؟

----------


## masoud95

> زمانی که برای ایمپلنت هلینگ اباتمنت ها رو جا میندازی برای خوابیدن ژنژیویت چه درمانی هست؟


راه های زیادی داره داداش البته راه دقیقشو باید از دندون پزشکا بپرسی واقعیا ! نه دانشجوی ترم دو ! اما برای خوابیدن میشه از یخ استفاده کرد از چای کیسه ای میشه استفاده کرد

----------


## mehrnaaz

من خودم پشت کنکورم
فوق العاده معدل پایین بدبختتون میکنه :Yahoo (100): 
هر کاری میتونین بکنین مثبت شه
من فقط پارسال نمره زیست نهاییم پایین بود وخیلی رتبم و خراااااب کرد
خداروشکر ک مثبت شد اما اگه میتونین ترمیم و بدین
ترمیم شهریور یا دی برین بدین آسون تره...خیلی راحت تر از خرداده
اگه میزارن برین ثبت نام کنین زیست یا شیمی هم حتما اگه پایینه بدین

----------


## masoud95

> شما که اینقدر تأکید دارید که ذهنتونُ درگیر تأثیر معدل نکنید و ... چرا خودتون رو با این موضوع مشغول کردین مگه شما دانشجوی دندون نیستین؟


من دیگه درگیری ندارم نیازی هم به تاثیر معدل ندارم به دوستان هم گفتم من دوسه روز عضو شدم که فقط به یه دوستی بگم که میشه با معدل بد پزشکی اورد الان هم دیر جواب میدم پیام خصوصی دارم بهش اطمینان میدم که میشه همسن وگرنه نمیخوام کسی و نا امید کنم قصدم اینه بدونن با معدل بیست و پانزده و ده با سه تاشم میشه پزشکی قبول شد

----------


## abraham

> من خودم پشت کنکورم
> فوق العاده معدل پایین بدبختتون میکنه
> هر کاری میتونین بکنین مثبت شه
> من فقط پارسال نمره زیست نهاییم پایین بود وخیلی رتبم و خراااااب کرد
> خداروشکر ک مثبت شد اما اگه میتونین ترمیم و بدین
> ترمیم شهریور یا دی برین بدین آسون تره...خیلی راحت تر از خرداده
> اگه میزارن برین ثبت نام کنین زیست یا شیمی هم حتما اگه پایینه بدین


گفتم که پشت کنکوری ها ارزش معلو میدونن.
مرسی از حضورتون اشاالله با هماهنگی هم مثل کنکور 95 میکنمش

----------


## masoud95

> راه های زیادی داره داداش البته راه دقیقشو باید از دندون پزشکا بپرسی واقعیا ! نه دانشجوی ترم دو ! اما برای خوابیدن میشه از یخ استفاده کرد از چای کیسه ای میشه استفاده کرد


البته ژنژیویت گاهی همراه با خونریزی گاهی نه اما در کل   مثل ورم معمولیه با ماساژ دست توسط پنبه و در کل خیلی راه در مان های طبیعیش استفاده از همین چیزای طبیعیه یخ و لیمو و چای و و و

----------


## Farbod T

همه پست هاتون هم توی همین تاپیک هست...!

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

دوستانی که میگن زیاد به معدل گیر ندید مهم نیست :

----------


## abraham

> البته ژنژیویت گاهی همراه با خونریزی گاهی نه اما در کل   مثل ورم معمولیه با ماساژ دست توسط پنبه و در کل خیلی راه در مان های طبیعیش استفاده از همین چیزای طبیعیه یخ و لیمو و چای و و و


اگه تورم عفونی بود چی؟

----------


## Farbod T

در کل من اگه جای شما بودم وقتم رو صرف چیزی که بهم ربطی نداره نمی‌کردم

----------


## Amir h

امید وارم 96 مثبت شه ولی اگرم نشد حتماً میرم ترمیم میکنم

----------


## abraham

> امید وارم 96 مثبت شه ولی اگرم نشد حتماً میرم ترمیم میکنم


با تلاش دوستان حتما در تصمیم مجلس در خصوص تاثیر معدل سهیم خواهیم بود

----------


## masoud95

> اگه تورم عفونی بود چی؟


واسه عفونت بهتره مراجعه کرد دندان پزشک که نوع عفونت و محل و ببینه واسه درمانش گاهی جراحی میکنن .برش میدن میشه مل عفونت های دیگه از آنتی هم استفاده کرد اما واسه خوب شدن واقعی بای مراجعه کرد یا تحمل کرد تا طبیعی طی کنه اما خیلی وقتا اگه برداشته نشه و مراجعه نشه دکتر باعثه میریضیای دیگه هم میشه

----------


## Amir h

> با تلاش دوستان حتما در تصمیم مجلس در خصوص تاثیر معدل سهیم خواهیم بود


مگه واسه 96 سنجش تصمیم نمیگیره؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

من واقعا موندم مگه تو قانون نیومده میزان سوابق واسه کنکور96به بعد رو شورای سنجش تعیین میکنه؟خب این موضوع چه ربطی به مجلس جدید داره ؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> مگه واسه 96 سنجش تصمیم نمیگیره؟





> من واقعا موندم مگه تو قانون نیومده میزان سوابق واسه کنکور96به بعد رو شورای سنجش تعیین میکنه؟خب این موضوع چه ربطی به مجلس جدید داره ؟


اگه توی مجلس اصلاحیه بدن دیگه دست سنجش نیست

----------


## abraham

> مگه واسه 96 سنجش تصمیم نمیگیره؟


نه راستش مجلس گفته با نظر کارشناسان باید کارشناسی بشه بعد دوباره به رای میذارن

----------


## mehdi69460

خواهشا اونایی که از تاثیر مستقیم هیچی سرشون نمیشه نیاین اینجا واسه بچه ها نقش فردین بازی بکنند و دلسوزی بیجا داشته باشند  

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نه راستش مجلس گفته با نظر کارشناسان باید کارشناسی بشه بعد دوباره به رای میذارن


کجا گفته شده دوباره به رای گذاشته میشه ؟ لینکش رو داری ؟

----------


## mehdi69460

> ببین دوسته من شرمنده واقعا نشد که پاسخ بدم من فقط بعدظهرها تا ساعت مشخصی آنلاینم اونم گاهی وقت نیست اما مردونه معدل کتبیم 19 که نیست هیچ واقعا نزدیکه ده خیلی و شک نکن اونی که میگی نیستم و معدلم 19 بالا که هیچ حتی بالای 15 هم نیست دوسته من یاعلی.


با حرف زدن که نمیشه کارنامه نهایی و کنکورتو بزار اینجا تا باور کنیم

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Amir h

> اگه توی مجلس اصلاحیه بدن دیگه دست سنجش نیست


اگه اصلاحیه ندن دست سنجشه و مطمئن باش قطعی میشه اون موقع

----------


## abraham

> کجا گفته شده دوباره به رای گذاشته میشه ؟ لینکش رو داری ؟


من صحن علنی مجلسو که گوش کردم. 
اولش گفتن- تاثیر (از)کنکور95 مثبت باشه- اما رای نیاورد-و گفتن باید کارشناسی بشه.

از اونجایی که تاثیر معدل سر باز و ناتموم مونده به نظر من دوباره باید به مجلس برگرده.

نشر دریافت هم خودشو برای یک حمله دیگه به مجلس داره اماده میکنه""!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من صحن علنی مجلسو که گوش کردم. 
> اولش گفتن- تاثیر (از)کنکور95 مثبت باشه- اما رای نیاورد-و گفتن باید کارشناسی بشه.
> 
> از اونجایی که تاثیر معدل سر باز و ناتموم مونده به نظر من دوباره باید به مجلس برگرده.
> 
> نشر دریافت هم خودشو برای یک حمله دیگه به مجلس داره اماده میکنه""!


ربطی نداره . اون اصلاحیه بود که رای نیاورد . قانون اصلی رای اورد و نیاز به کارشناسی نداره دیگه .

----------


## abraham

> کجا گفته شده دوباره به رای گذاشته میشه ؟ لینکش رو داری ؟


سلام خسته نباشید
ببخشید میخواستم بدونم بالاخره کی تکلیف تاثیر معدل در سال ۹۶ معلوم میشه و چقدر احتمال داره مثبت بشه؟
پاسخ دادن 

  مدير اجرايي سايت نشر دريافت می‌گه:    
         ۱۳۹۵/۰۳/۲۵ در ۰۸:۵۳ 
      سلام. ظرف چند ماه آینده در مجلس. بین مثبت و قطعی ۵۰-۵۰ است ولی می توان به مثبت خوش بین تر بود.
پاسخ دادن@mohammacl

----------


## masoud95

[QUOTE=mehdi69460;832464]با حرف زدن که نمیشه کارنامه نهایی و کنکورتو بزار اینجا تا باور کنیم

صد درصد اتفاقا خودم میخوام یه تاپیک بزنم که همه ببینن شدنیه و فقط اسمو عکسمو بردارم اما الان شهره خودمون نیستم و سنجش هم سه روش داره واسه کارنامه که داوطلبی یا رهگیری میخواد واقعا هیشکدوم کنارم نیست نمیدونم کجاست از سال پیش بله با همونا یه تاپیک میزنم همینجا قرار میدم.وگرنه کاش من معدلم 19 بود کسی نمرشو کم نمیکنه که ولی واقعا نمره من پایینه و باهاش تاپیک میزنم.

----------


## mehdi69460

[QUOTE=masoud95;832474]


> با حرف زدن که نمیشه کارنامه نهایی و کنکورتو بزار اینجا تا باور کنیم
> 
> صد درصد اتفاقا خودم میخوام یه تاپیک بزنم که همه ببینن شدنیه و فقط اسمو عکسمو بردارم اما الان شهره خودمون نیستم و سنجش هم سه روش داره واسه کارنامه که داوطلبی یا رهگیری میخواد واقعا هیشکدوم کنارم نیست نمیدونم کجاست از سال پیش بله با همونا یه تاپیک میزنم همینجا قرار میدم.وگرنه کاش من معدلم 19 بود کسی نمرشو کم نمیکنه که ولی واقعا نمره من پایینه و باهاش تاپیک میزنم.


داداش گلم تو ما رو چی فرض کردی یه وقت دماغت دراز نشه !!!!!!

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## masoud95

[QUOTE=mehdi69460;832479]


> داداش گلم تو ما رو چی فرض کردی یه وقت دماغت دراز نشه !!!!!!
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


دماغ دراز بهتر از نداشتن اندک شعور و لحن و ادبه . برو سنجش بزن کارنامه 94 یا شماره پرونده میخواد یا داوطلبی که ماله هرسالم یکیه و داخله کاغذ قرمزیه که سره جلسه چسبوندن رو صندلیت داخله یک سالم واقعا حفظ نیستم که کدا چند رقمیه چه برسه خودشون میگن دروغگو همرو به یه چشم میبینه همینه ولی در کل باز دروغ بهتر از کمبود ادب .یاعلی.

----------


## abraham

[QUOTE=mehdi69460;832479]


> داداش گلم تو ما رو چی فرض کردی یه وقت دماغت دراز نشه !!!!!!
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


دوستان لطفا به هم توهین نکنین اینجا اومدیم باهم هماهنگ شیم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## masoud95

> بسمه تعالی
> کنکور95 با تمام پستی و بلندی هایی که داشت در حال تموم مجلس روی کرسی بنشونن(تاثیر قطعی  و بیان اینکه این نوع تاثیر ناعادلانه است) شاید اگه این اعتراضات نبود سال ها همین بی عدالتی برقرار بود.دم همشون گرم...
> 
> حالا میخوام این تجربه هارو در اختیارتون بذارم(تا تصویب شدن سهم معدل در کنکور که فکر میکنم اواخر شهریور باشه باید زورتونو بزنین انشاالله که نتیجه میده)
> 
> 1.از کنار تاثیر معدل اصلا  ساده نگذرین.همین که بعضیا میگن بابا این کارا حاشیه است اشتباه میکنن-بچه های پشت کنکوری که زیاد معدل جالبی ندارند این گفته رو بیشتر درک میکنن-ولی ااگه نشد همه چیز قابل جبرانه(واسه 50بخون تا 500 بیاری)-خیلی وقتتون گرفته نمیشه اما  ارزششو داره
> 
> 2.عادلانه ترین نوع تاثیر معدل همینی هست که توی کنکور 95 تصویب شد.پس اگه میخواین مجلس و نماینده ها حرفتونو قبول کنند از این نوع تاثیر استقبال کنین.
> 
> ...


آقای abraham الان میبینی دوسته من بخدا مشکل فقط پیامک نیست چک کردن نشردریافت و بحث اینجا و گوش دادن گفتگوی مجلس همه اینا وقت گیره وگرنه بله هرکی بگه معدل بی ارزشه اشتباس اگر منم گفتم معذرت من نگفتم بی ارزشه اما کسی که معدلش بد شد آره باید بگه معدل بی ارزشه و جبران کنه و منم فقط همینو گفتم که با معدل بد هم شدنیه اونم نه با درصدای نجومی بخدا از کلاسه ما معدلای زیره 9 هم بود مابقی امسال باز میخونن ولی حتی نمیدونن امسال تاثیره معدل مثبته یا قطعی یا فرقشون چیه ولی جاش تراز قلمچیشون خوبه واقعا خوبه و این یعنی میتونن به هرحال امیدورام همه دوستان موفق شن خوشحال شدم از آشنایی همتون و انشالله به چیزی که میخوای برسید اما بازم اول کنکور دوم کنکور سوم معدل چون معدل و داشته باشی کنکورونه نمی ارزه هیچ جا نمیشی ولی کنکوروداشته باشی معدل و نه شاید نشی رتبه 500 ولی به رشته دلخواهت میرسی بازم به هرچی میخوای برسی تاپیکت حسابی داره میره جلو انشالا نتیجه دلخواهتونم بده یاعلی.

----------


## masoud95

[QUOTE=abraham;832489]


> دوستان لطفا به هم توهین نکنین اینجا اومدیم باهم هماهنگ شیم


بزار راحت باشه داداش بلکه به خواسته هاش برسه .abraham داداش انشالا به خواستت برسی یاعلی

----------


## mehdi69460

[QUOTE=masoud95;832484]


> دماغ دراز بهتر از نداشتن اندک شعور و لحن و ادبه . برو سنجش بزن کارنامه 94 یا شماره پرونده میخواد یا داوطلبی که ماله هرسالم یکیه و داخله کاغذ قرمزیه که سره جلسه چسبوندن رو صندلیت داخله یک سالم واقعا حفظ نیستم که کدا چند رقمیه چه برسه خودشون میگن دروغگو همرو به یه چشم میبینه همینه ولی در کل باز دروغ بهتر از کمبود ادب .یاعلی.


خب کاری نداره به خانواده ت بگو اون کد پرونده اتو برات بفرستند در ضمن کسی که با ادب و با فرهنگ باشه تو موضوعی که بهش ربط نداره دخالت نمیکنه و نمیاد یه عده رو تحریک کنه که کاری بکنند که اون کار باعث لطمه خوردن خیلی ها بشه از اقا ابراهیم یاد بگیرید با اینکه معدل خودش بالاست ولی خواستار تاثیر مثبت و داره برای تاثی مثبتر تلاش هم میکنه 

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## masoud95

[QUOTE=mehdi69460;832497]


> خب کاری نداره به خانواده ت بگو اون کد پرونده اتو برات بفرستند در ضمن کسی که با ادب و با فرهنگ باشه تو موضوعی که بهش ربط نداره دخالت نمیکنه و نمیاد یه عده رو تحریک کنه که کاری بکنند که اون کار باعث لطمه خوردن خیلی ها بشه از اقا ابراهیم یاد بگیرید با اینکه معدل خودش بالاست ولی خواستار تاثیر مثبت و داره برای تاثی مثبتر تلاش هم میکنه 
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


پس بهتره برید تموم حرفای من و بخونید بنده نگفتم معدل بد؟ هزار بار گفتم خدمت شمام عرض میکنم معدل خوبه واسه رتبه برتر شدن لازمه اما برای پزشکی کافی نیست و براش سره جلسه کنکور مهمه بنده میون همه حرفامم عرض کردم یدونه پیامک وقت گیر نیست اما هرکی پیامک میده پشت بندش میره سایت دریافت از اونجا اینجا و و و اما واسه درس خوندن ذهن باید ازت باشه و به دوراز حاشیه. بنده گفتم فقط باید خوند و مهتر از معدل خیلی مهمتر خوده جلسه کنکوره و با معدل پایین هم پزشکی شدنیه حرفام خیلی سادست و اصلا پیچیده نیست و اتفاقا خیلیارو امیدوار میکنه چون شدنیه و امسال هم مثل سال پیش خیلیا میتونن شک نکن بنده داخل تاپیک شمام پیام ندادم استارتر تاپیک عرض کنه نیا اینجا بنده انقد ادب دارم که نیام و شک نکن یه کلمه از روی جاهلیت هم بیان نمیکنم کسی و رنجیده کنم وگرنه هرکسی مشکلی داشت صحبت میکنه حل میشه نشد هم اشکالی نداره سکوت بهتره  در ضمن بنده راهکار ندادم تجربه گفتم پس شک نکن کسی لطمه نمیخوره چون ماشالا همه فهم و شعور دارن .

----------


## masoud95

همه دوستای گلمون انشالا به خواسته هاتون برسید بازم شرمنده مزاحم همتون شدیم بنده دیگه اینجا پست نمیدم مبادا بازم کسی ناراحت شه.اما من حرفم این نیست معدل ارزشی نداره داره مسلما ذره ای ارزش داره همه چی ارزش داره حتی یه سوال ارزش داره حتی یک صدم مگه میشه نداشته باشه اما همه حرفامو بازم خلاصه میکنم اونایی که نا امیدن و حس میکنن نمیشه میشه با هرمعدلی هم که دارن ترمیم هم نکنن میشه فقط ذره ای تلاش کنن واسه کنکور و سره جلسه هر معدلی شک نکنن میشه میشه میشه میشه میشه پس نا امیدی نه .خدا همیشه هست.انشالا همتون چیزی که میخواید میشه دوستای خوب.یاعلی.توکل به خدا.یا حق.

----------


## mehdi69460

[QUOTE=masoud95;832503]


> پس بهتره برید تموم حرفای من و بخونید بنده نگفتم معدل بد؟ هزار بار گفتم خدمت شمام عرض میکنم معدل خوبه واسه رتبه برتر شدن لازمه اما برای پزشکی کافی نیست و براش سره جلسه کنکور مهمه بنده میون همه حرفامم عرض کردم یدونه پیامک وقت گیر نیست اما هرکی پیامک میده پشت بندش میره سایت دریافت از اونجا اینجا و و و اما واسه درس خوندن ذهن باید ازت باشه و به دوراز حاشیه. بنده گفتم فقط باید خوند و مهتر از معدل خیلی مهمتر خوده جلسه کنکوره و با معدل پایین هم پزشکی شدنیه حرفام خیلی سادست و اصلا پیچیده نیست و اتفاقا خیلیارو امیدوار میکنه چون شدنیه و امسال هم مثل سال پیش خیلیا میتونن شک نکن بنده داخل تاپیک شمام پیام ندادم استارتر تاپیک عرض کنه نیا اینجا بنده انقد ادب دارم که نیام و شک نکن یه کلمه از روی جاهلیت هم بیان نمیکنم کسی و رنجیده کنم وگرنه هرکسی مشکلی داشت صحبت میکنه حل میشه نشد هم اشکالی نداره سکوت بهتره  در ضمن بنده راهکار ندادم تجربه گفتم پس شک نکن کسی لطمه نمیخوره چون ماشالا همه فهم و شعور دارن .


شما دارید درباره استثناها حرف میزنید بله شاید تعداد انگشت شماری باشن که با معدل متوسط پزشکی شهر کوچیکی بیارند همونطور که هستند تعداد خیلی انگشت شماری که با رتبه 25 هزار بدون سهمیه پزشکی اوردن و دلیل همه این استثناعات انتخاب رشته ست که از این استثناعات توش دیده میشه ولی من دارم کلی میگم شما هیچی از تاثیر معدل مستقیم نمیدونی وگرنه هیچوقت این حرفا رو نمیزدی تو میدونی اگه کنکوری که رستگار رحمانی داد تاثیرش مستقیم بود رتبه ش حدود هزار میشد 

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mehdi69460

کسی که معدلش بد باشه باید در حد رتبه صد بیارهکه پزشکی بیاره اما ایا همه توانایی رتبه صد شدن دارن مسلما خیر . تاثیر مستقیم ناعادلانه ست اقا مسعود 95

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## hamed_habibi

این مسعود فک کنم اول راهه جوگیره...درست میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## abraham

این شماره ارتباطی یک سری از نمایندگان مجلس دهم
*قاسم*
*احمدی لاشکی*
*مازندران*
*نوشهر، چالوس و کلاردشت*

*۰۹۱۱۱۹۵۴۳۸۸*



*کارن*
*خانلری*
*اقلیت دینی*
*مسیحیان ارمنی شمال ایران*

*۰۹۱۲۳۲۱۱۹۸۰*




*محمد مهدی*
*زاهدی*
*کرمان*
*کرمان و راور*

*۰۹۱۲۸۱۰۳۸۰۶*




*علیرضا*
*سلیمی (محلات)*
*مرکزی*
*محلات و دلیجان*

*۰۹۱۸۸۶۶۳۴۶۰*




*سید محمد باقر*
*عبادی*
*خراسان جنوبی*
*بیرجند، درمیان و خوسف*

*۰۹۱۵۵۶۲۰۷۱۹*




*جبار*
*کوچکی نژاد ارم ساداتی*
*گیلان*
*رشت*

*۰۹۱۲۳۷۳۲۱۵*




*محمود*
*نگهبان سلامی*
*خراسان رضوی*
*خواف و رشتخوار*

*۰۹۱۵۳۲۸۴۱۴۴*



 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 اینستا گرام*۱۳*
*علی      * 
*اردشیر لاریجانی*
*     قم*
*قم*
larijani_ir







*احمد*
*امیر آبادی فراهانی*
*قم*
*قم*
amirabadifarahaniahmad




*عباس*
*پاپی زاده بالنگان*
*خوزستان*
*دزفول*
*abbas.dez*



*مسعود*
*پزشکیان*
*آذربایجان شرقی*
*تبریز، آذر شهر و اسکو*
drpezeshkian.ir




*نصراله*
*پژمانفر*
*خراسان رضوی*
*مشهد و کلات*
pejmanfar.ir




*غلامرضا*
*تاج گردون*
*کهکیلویه و بویر احمد*
*گچساران و باشت*
tajgardoon




*کاظم*
*جلالی*
*تهران*
*تهران، شمیرانات، ری، اسلامشهر و پردیس*
Kazemjalali_ir




*امیر*
*خجسته*
*همدان*
*همدان و فامنین*
khojasteh_ir




*محمد*
*دامادی*
*مازندران*
*ساری و میاندورود*
 mohammad_damadi




*محمد*
*دهقانی نقندر*
*خراسان رضوی*
*چناران و بینالود*
drmdehghan



*سید ناصر*
*موسوی لارگانی




دوستان بسم الله شروع کنین
حامدیگانه@ @Amir h mohammacl@ @mehdi69460
*
*اصفهان*
*فلاورجان*
nmousavi_ir

----------


## abraham

اسامی اعضای کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس به‌ شرح زیر است:

اسدالله عباسی، محمدرضا عارف،محمد قمی، محمود نگهبان سلامی، سید محمد  جواد ابطحی، فاطمه سعیدی، میرحمایت میرزاده، فرهاد فلاحتی، جبار  کوچکی‌نژاد، محمد باسط دُرازهی، فریده اولاد قباد، حجت‌الاسلام علیرضا  سلیمی، قاسم احمدی‌لاشکی، سید جواد ساداتی‌نژاد، حجت‌الاسلام احد  آزادی‌خواه، محمود صادقی، کارن خانلری، داوود محمدی، محمدمهدی زاهدی، سید  محمد باقر عبادی، محمد دوران‌وندی‌، اسفندیار اختیاری، محمدجواد فتحی.

----------


## politician

> اسامی اعضای کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس به‌ شرح زیر است:
> 
> اسدالله عباسی، محمدرضا عارف،محمد قمی، محمود نگهبان سلامی، سید محمد  جواد ابطحی، فاطمه سعیدی، میرحمایت میرزاده، فرهاد فلاحتی، جبار  کوچکی‌نژاد، محمد باسط دُرازهی، فریده اولاد قباد، حجت‌الاسلام علیرضا  سلیمی، قاسم احمدی‌لاشکی، سید جواد ساداتی‌نژاد، حجت‌الاسلام احد  آزادی‌خواه، محمود صادقی، کارن خانلری، داوود محمدی، محمدمهدی زاهدی، سید  محمد باقر عبادی، محمد دوران‌وندی‌، اسفندیار اختیاری، محمدجواد فتحی.


 متاسفانه یه سری جابجایی هادرکمیسیون صورت گرفت که اصولگراهااکثریت شدن واحتمال زیادزاهدی بازهم رئیس کمیسیون آموزش باقی میمونه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> متاسفانه یه سری جابجایی هادرکمیسیون صورت گرفت که اصولگراهااکثریت شدن واحتمال زیادزاهدی بازهم رئیس کمیسیون آموزش باقی میمونه


رییس کمسیون اموزش کی قراره تعیین بشه؟

----------


## politician

> رییس کمسیون اموزش کی قراره تعیین بشه؟


 ​فردا

----------


## AlirezA 1522

در خبرگزاری همشهری انلاین مورخه 19 خرداد95 آمده است:
محمد مهدی زاهدی، محمدرضا عارف، محمود صادقی و جبارکوچکی نژاد نامزدهای احتمالی کمیسیون آموزش است.
جبار کوچکی نژاد نماینده مردم رشت در مجلس شورای اسلامی نیز معتقد است که محمد مهدی زاهدی، محمدرضا عارف،محمود صادقی به عنوان گزینه های ریاست کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس مطرح شده اند.

وی افزود: البته برخی درخواست ها برای حضور بنده به عنوان رییس وجود دارد که فعلا در حال فکر کردن در این موضوع هستم.

این در حالی است که محمد مهدی زاهدی در مجلس نهم ریاست کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس را بر عهده داشت و به نظر می رسد محمدرضا عارف رقیب سرسخت وی برای بدست آوردن ریاست کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس است.

----------


## AlirezA 1522

محمد مهدی زاهدی به عنوان رییس کمیسیون آموزش‌وتحقیقات مجلس دهم انتخاب شد.
به گزارش خبرنگار پارلمانی ایلنا، در جلسه عصر امروز (یکشنبه، ۳۰ خرداد) کمیسیون آموزش‌وتحقیقات مجلس، انتخابات هیات رئیسه برگزار شد.بر این اساس، محمدمهدی زاهدی با ۱۳ رأی به عنوان رییس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس دهم شورای اسلامی انتخاب شد.محمد قمی نیز برای این پست نامزد شده بود که حائز ۱۰ رأی شد

----------


## mpaarshin

بدبخت شدیم؟؟؟ خخخخخ

----------


## M-95

دقیقا چی شد؟

----------


## DR.MAM

خب ینی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟
تاثیر 96 چی؟؟؟

----------


## politician

[QUOTE=mam;834427]خب ینی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟
تاثیر 96 چی؟؟؟[/QUOTEیعنی باتوجه به این که زاهدی مخالف سرسخت تاثیرمثبته سازمان سنجش دیگه نمیتونه تاثیررومثبت اعلام کنه وپیام دادن به نماینده هاهم بی فایده ی

----------


## politician

متاسفانه دو نماینده اقلیت مذهبی به زاهدی رای دادن وعارف هم کاندیدنشد وگرنه به اون رای میدادن

----------


## abraham

> خب ینی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟
> تاثیر 96 چی؟؟؟


این اقای زاهدی یکی از طرفداران پروپا قرص تاثیر قطعی و منفی نمرات میباشد.(امکان داره تاثیر معدلو بیشتر کنن)

این یعنی یک قدم از ایده ال هامون فاصله گرفتیم..... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## abraham

[quote=محمد کاملی;834430]


> خب ینی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟
> تاثیر 96 چی؟؟؟[/quoteیعنی باتوجه به این که زاهدی مخالف سرسخت تاثیرمثبته سازمان سنجش دیگه نمیتونه تاثیررومثبت اعلام کنه وپیام دادن به نماینده هاهم بی فایده ی


اونقدرا هم بی فایده نیست مگه توی مجلس قبل هم پستش همین نبود؟

----------


## abraham

> دقیقا چی شد؟


کارمون سخت تر شد.

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> کارمون سخت تر شد.


خیلی خیلی سختتر

----------


## DR.MAM

ای بابا.....
ما لاشکی رو داریم

----------


## DR.MAM

این زاهدی به حساب همشهری منه.
آبروی کرمانه.

زاهدی ننگ برتو

----------


## abraham

> ای بابا.....
> ما لاشکی رو داریم


درسته.

اما یک دست که صدا نداره.....
باید چند نفر دیگه روهم متقاعد کنیم.

همین لو رفتن سوالات نهایی گزینه ی مناسب یه میتونین روش حساب ویژه باز کنین

----------


## abraham

> این زاهدی به حساب همشهری منه.
> آبروی کرمانه.
> 
> زاهدی ننگ برتو


زاهدی میخواد کارو از ریشه درست کنه اونطوری ما این وسط تباه میشیم

----------


## M-95

حالا ما باید چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## DR.MAM

رفتم تو تاپیکی که کارنامه های نهاییشونو گذاشته بودن.
یه کارنامه دیدم که تمام درساش 20 بود فقط دینیش19.5
اینقدر بغض کردمو حسرت خوردم.
اگه کسی خونمون نبود گریی میکردم

----------


## abraham

دوستان پایه این قضیه رو سیاسیش کنیم؟؟؟

----------


## M-95

> رفتم تو تاپیکی که کارنامه های نهاییشونو گذاشته بودن.
> یه کارنامه دیدم که تمام درساش 20 بود فقط دینیش19.5
> اینقدر بغض کردمو حسرت خوردم.
> اگه کسی خونمون نبود گریی میکردم


 :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## abraham

> حالا ما باید چیکار کنیم؟



درستونو بخونین تا ببینم چی میشه. میخوای بریم جلوی مجلس تجمع؟

----------


## M-95

> درستونو بخونین تا ببینم چی میشه. میخوای بریم جلوی مجلس تجمع؟


واقعا سر در نمیارم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## abraham

> واقعا سر در نمیارم


از چی داداش؟

----------


## M-95

> از چی داداش؟


اگه قطعی شه چیکار کنم؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> رفتم تو تاپیکی که کارنامه های نهاییشونو گذاشته بودن.
> یه کارنامه دیدم که تمام درساش 20 بود فقط دینیش19.5
> اینقدر بغض کردمو حسرت خوردم.
> اگه کسی خونمون نبود گریی میکردم


اون کارنامرو من هم دیدم ببین که چقدر زحمت کشیده همه که می گفتن سوالات استاندارد نیست و از این حرفا ایشون چنین نمرات فوق العاده ای کسب کردن واقعا نوش جونش.....من هم خودم رو برای گرفتن چنین نمراتی واسه ترمیم نوبت شهریور اماده می کنم به امید خدا موفق خواهم شد....

----------


## zista

> 


خداحافظ عزیزان :Yahoo (12):

----------


## politician

> دوستان پایه این قضیه رو سیاسیش کنیم؟؟؟


 نایب رئیس اول ودوم ازلیست امیدن واکثرهیئت رئیسه هم ازلیست امیده اگه عارف کاندیدمیشدبهش رای میدادن اگه حالابخوادطرح مثبت بودن سوابق تحصیلی مطرح بشه زاهدی میتونه طرح ازدستورکارخارج کنه دفعه پیش هم دیوان عدالت حکم دادکه مجبوربه بررسی شد​مرگ برزاهدی

----------


## abraham

> اگه قطعی شه چیکار کنم؟


برو ترمیم کن.
البته تا بجنبن معلوم نیست ترمیم تاثیر گذاره یانه

----------


## DR.MAM

> اون کارنامرو من هم دیدم ببین که چقدر زحمت کشیده همه که می گفتن سوالات استاندارد نیست و از این حرفا ایشون چنین نمرات فوق العاده ای کسب کردن واقعا نوش جونش.....


خب تو دلت نمیخواست جا اون بودی؟
ببین خداوکیلی با چه انگیزه یی شرو به خوندن میکنه.انگیزش فوله دیگه

----------


## DR.MAM

> اون کارنامرو من هم دیدم ببین که چقدر زحمت کشیده همه که می گفتن سوالات استاندارد نیست و از این حرفا ایشون چنین نمرات فوق العاده ای کسب کردن واقعا نوش جونش.....من هم خودم رو برای گرفتن چنین نمراتی واسه ترمیم نوبت شهریور اماده می کنم به امید خدا موفق خواهم شد....


ایشالا عزیزم

----------


## abraham

> نایب رئیس اول ودوم ازلیست امیدن واکثرهیئت رئیسه هم ازلیست امیده اگه عارف کاندیدمیشدبهش رای میدادن اگه حالابخوادطرح مثبت بودن سوابق تحصیلی مطرح بشه زاهدی میتونه طرح ازدستورکارخارج کنه دفعه پیش هم دیوان عدالت حکم دادکه مجبوربه بررسی شد​مرگ برزاهدی


نظرت چیه اگه فقط به اصلاح طلبا پیامک بدیم و ازشون بخوام حق ما رو بگیرن؟

----------


## abraham

> خداحافظ عزیزان


کجا ؟تازه اومدی که

----------


## politician

> نظرت چیه اگه فقط به اصلاح طلبا پیامک بدیم و ازشون بخوام حق ما رو بگیرن؟


 آره به زاهدی که اصلانبایدپیام دادولی به مستقل هاواعضای لیست امیدکمیسیون آموزش میتونیم پیام بدیم تاپیگیری کنن

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> ایشالا عزیزم


محمدعلی به نظرم تو هم کم کم به ترمیم فکر کن احتمال تاثیر مثبت واسه96 بازم کمرنگ شد

----------


## DR.MAM

> محمدعلی به نظرم تو هم کم کم به ترمیم فکر کن احتمال تاثیر مثبت واسه96 بازم کمرنگ شد


ترمیمو میذارم برای دی ماه ایشالا

----------


## politician

​کسای احمقی مثل زاهدی فقط دنبال پرونده ی بورسیه هابودن براهمین هم رئیس شد تافامیل هاوبچه های خودش روبورسیه کنه

----------


## M-95

> خداحافظ عزیزان


خداحافظ :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## zista

> کجا ؟تازه اومدی که


نه ینی اینکه برای همیشه دارم از انجمن میرم خوبی بدی چیزی دیدن حلا کنین :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :13:  :13:

----------


## mpaarshin

بايد از شهريور يا مرداد پيامكامون رو بديم

----------


## M-95

اگه بابام نذاره پشت کنکور بمونم چیکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> بايد از شهريور يا مرداد پيامكامون رو بديم


دیگه شما چرا شما که می گفتی به هیچ.وجه واسه 96 نمی مونی!!!!

----------


## politician

همه باهم بگیم مرگ برزاهدی

----------


## abraham

> نه ینی اینکه برای همیشه دارم از انجمن میرم خوبی بدی چیزی دیدن حلا کنین


ده روز بیشتر از عضویتت نمیگذره

----------


## DR.MAM

> بايد از شهريور يا مرداد پيامكامون رو بديم


سلام ممد
مگه تو هم میخوایی بمونی 96؟

----------


## M-95

> نه ینی اینکه برای همیشه دارم از انجمن میرم خوبی بدی چیزی دیدن حلا کنین


خدا پشت و پناهت... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## abraham

> بايد از شهريور يا مرداد پيامكامون رو بديم


شهریور که تکلیف معلوم میشه از مرداد شروع کنیم. به مجلس پیامک دادن بی فایده است باید یه شکایت نامه تنظیم کنیم و از طریق دیوان عدالت اداری وارد عمل بشیم

بعدشم اعضای این تاپیک ده نفر بیشتر نیستن اگه کسی تلگرام داره یه کانالی چیزی راه بندازه

----------


## mpaarshin

> دیگه شما چرا شما که می گفتی به هیچ.وجه واسه 96 نمی مونی!!!!


واسه شماها ميگم ديگه

----------


## mpaarshin

نه من نميمونم واي بچه ها تلگرام جواب ميده
دليل اينكه پيگيرم چون حق خوري مث چي تو امتحانات نهايي هستش من نميدونستم انقدر تقلب هست
بچه ها لو رفتن سوالات رو هم حتما بيارين

----------


## politician

> شهریور که تکلیف معلوم میشه از مرداد شروع کنیم. به مجلس پیامک دادن بی فایده است باید یه شکایت نامه تنظیم کنیم و از طریق دیوان عدالت اداری وارد عمل بشیم
> 
> بعدشم اعضای این تاپیک ده نفر بیشتر نیستن اگه کسی تلگرام داره یه کانالی چیزی راه بندازه


​عزیزدیوان عدالت به مصوبه مجلس که کاری نداره الان مجلس رفع ابهام کرد ومصوبه دیگه مشکلی نداره

----------


## DR.MAM

> واسه شماها ميگم ديگه


اوهوم

----------


## zista

> ده روز بیشتر از عضویتت نمیگذره


تو این 10 روز کلی دوست خوب پیدا کردم مثل:pouria98--------m-95------mam

دیگه رفتنی شدیم ببخشید!! :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## DR.MAM

تو کرمان فقط بخاطر این به این راهدی رای میدن که میگن پروفسوره.
آخه این همشهریای من نمیدونن که پول داده به یه موسسه خارجی که اسمشو جزو نوابغ مطرح کنن.
این آغا دکترای ریاضی داره از دانشگاه باهنر کرمان

من که این انتخاباتی رای اولی بودم،برگه هامو سفید انداختم تو صندوق فقط بخاطر اینکه شناسنامم 
مهر بخوره وگرنه رای نمیدادم.خیلی دل خوشی از دست اینا دارم....

----------


## abraham

> ​عزیزدیوان عدالت به مصوبه مجلس که کاری نداره الان مجلس رفع ابهام کرد ومصوبه دیگه مشکلی نداره


خب این مصوبه جدید فقط کنکور 95 رو مشخص میکنه. برای دوره های بعدی باز ممکنه  شاکی داشته باشه. و دیوان موظفه که پیگیری کنه

----------


## DR.MAM

بابا این گ.و.ه بازیا چیه که اینا در میارن؟
بدبخت کردن بچه های مردم چه نفعی برای زاهدی داره؟

----------


## M-95

من الان یه چیزی رو متوجه نشدم
الان برای اینکه تاثیر معدل برای سال 96 مشخص بشه میره مجلس؟

----------


## politician

> خب این مصوبه جدید فقط کنکور 95 رو مشخص میکنه. برای دوره های بعدی باز ممکنه  شاکی داشته باشه. و دیوان موظفه که پیگیری کنه


مجلس گذاشته به عهده سنجش  وهرتصمیمی سنجش گرفت قابل قبوله وباتوجه به این که اون خدایی اززاهدی میترسه حتماقطعیه

----------


## aCe

> همه باهم بگیم مر... برزاهدی


میخوام زنگ بزنم آقای زادهدی  خخخخ  :Y (552):  :Y (552):  :Y (552):

----------


## politician

> من الان یه چیزی رو متوجه نشدم
> الان برای اینکه تاثیر معدل برای سال 96 مشخص بشه میره مجلس؟


خیرباسنجشه

----------


## DR.MAM

منم آخرش نفهمیدم که تکلیف 96 رو شورای سنجش مشخص میکنه یا مجلس؟؟؟

----------


## abraham

> من الان یه چیزی رو متوجه نشدم
> الان برای اینکه تاثیر معدل برای سال 96 مشخص بشه میره مجلس؟


هنوز معلوم نیست دقیقا

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه هايي كه تهرانن يا ميتونن بيان تهران 
وقتي كه موضوع تاثير سوابق مشخص شد و يواش يواش بوش داشت ميومد بياين مجلس ميشه تو يك هفته با خيلي از نماينده ها بخصوص اونايي كه تو كميسيون آموزش هستن ديدار مرد البته ساده نيست ولي شدنيه حتي با رييس مجلس هم ميشه ملاقات داشت ولي ماهها زمان ميبره اما ميشه بهش نامه داد كه بخونه شخصا يعني امكانش

----------


## DR.MAM

> بچه هايي كه تهرانن يا ميتونن بيان تهران 
> وقتي كه موضوع تاثير سوابق مشخص شد و يواش يواش بوش داشت ميومد بياين مجلس ميشه تو يك هفته با خيلي از نماينده ها بخصوص اونايي كه تو كميسيون آموزش هستن ديدار مرد البته ساده نيست ولي شدنيه حتي با رييس مجلس هم ميشه ملاقات داشت ولي ماهها زمان ميبره اما ميشه بهش نامه داد كه بخونه شخصا يعني امكانش


ممد تو نمیتونی اینکارو بکنی؟
من کرمانم بخوام بیام تهرون 1000 کیلومتر راهه.تهرون هم کسیو ندارم بخوام برم چند روز پیشش

----------


## mpaarshin

به نظرم چون امسال رو مثبت كردن سالاي ديگه رو هم شايد مثبت كنن البته اينجا ايرانه
اخه امسال كه مثبته سال ديگه طرف بايد كلي بالا بزنه تا بتونه به امساليا برس

----------


## DR.MAM

من امروز خواهرزادم بدنیا اومد.
ایشالا قدمش خیر باشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> ممد تو نمیتونی اینکارو بکنی؟
> من کرمانم بخوام بیام تهرون 1000 کیلومتر راهه.تهرون هم کسیو ندارم بخوام برم چند روز پیشش


من اگه موندم پشت كنكور كه احتمالش پايينه ولي اگه موندم سعي ميكنم حتما پيگير باشم البته اگه بيشتر باشيم بهتره

----------


## abraham

> مجلس گذاشته به عهده سنجش  وهرتصمیمی سنجش گرفت قابل قبوله وباتوجه به این که اون خدایی اززاهدی میترسه حتماقطعیه


سلام خسته نباشید
ببخشید میخواستم بدونم بالاخره کی تکلیف تاثیر معدل در سال ۹۶ معلوم میشه و چقدر احتمال داره مثبت بشه؟
پاسخ دادن 


  مدير اجرايي سايت نشر دريافت می‌گه:    
         ۱۳۹۵/۰۳/۲۵ در ۰۸:۵۳ 
      سلام. ظرف چند ماه آینده در مجلس. بین مثبت و قطعی ۵۰-۵۰ است ولی می توان به مثبت خوش بین تر بود.
پاسخ دادن

----------


## DR.MAM

> به نظرم چون امسال رو مثبت كردن سالاي ديگه رو هم شايد مثبت كنن البته اينجا ايرانه
> اخه امسال كه مثبته سال ديگه طرف بايد كلي بالا بزنه تا بتونه به امساليا برس


تا 97 رو دیگه نهایتا بتونن مثبت کنن.
از 98 100% قطعیه

----------


## politician

یک توصیه به همه .....تنهاوظیفه ماپیامک دادنه اگه نشدبچسبین به ترمیم چون کارایه دیگه وقت تلف کردنه

----------


## abraham

در بدترین حالت تاثیر معدل 25./. قطعی +ترمیم

و تاثیر پیش 5 درصد قطعی.

----------


## M-95

کاشکی همون موقع که تاثیر معدل95 رو معلوم کردن از 96 رو هم معلوم میکردن

----------


## M-95

> در بدترین حالت تاثیر معدل 25./. قطعی +ترمیم
> 
> و تاثیر پیش 5 درصد قطعی.


یعنی 30 درصد قطعی؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

ترميم واقعا به كنكور ضربه ميزنه اونم تو خرداد مثلا دي هم تا حدي چون خستت ميكنه و سبك سوالات واقعا تغيير داشته البته من اصلا مخالفش نيستم تونستين شهريور برين سراغش بهتره صرفا پيشنهاد

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> من اگه موندم پشت كنكور كه احتمالش پايينه ولي اگه موندم سعي ميكنم حتما پيگير باشم البته اگه بيشتر باشيم بهتره


نمرات ترمیمت چطور شد؟

----------


## abraham

> یعنی 30 درصد قطعی؟؟؟


دیگه بدترین حالت رو در نظر گرفتم.


راستی مگه کنکوریای 95 چه چیزی از ما بیشتر دارن که باید واسه اونا مثبت باشه؟(تازه سوالای امسال بیشتر از پارسال لو رفته)

----------


## M-95

> ترميم واقعا به كنكور ضربه ميزنه اونم تو خرداد مثلا دي هم تا حدي چون خستت ميكنه و سبك سوالات واقعا تغيير داشته البته من اصلا مخالفش نيستم تونستين شهريور برين سراغش بهتره صرفا پيشنهاد


داداش به نظرت چه مدت زمان برای ترمم وقت بذاریم؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> یعنی 30 درصد قطعی؟؟؟


اگه پیش دانشگاهی قطعی بشه من که به ف.ا.ک میرم.چون کتبی زیست پیشم
بنا به دلایلی که ننیتونم بگم 3.25 شدم و با تک ماده پاس شدم.

----------


## mpaarshin

> داداش به نظرت چه مدت زمان برای ترمم وقت بذاریم؟


بيشتر از سه ماه هرچي بيشتر بهتر سبك سوالات بالا رفته واقعا

----------


## abraham

> اگه پیش دانشگاهی قطعی بشه من که به ف.ا.ک میرم.چون کتبی زیست پیشم
> بنا به دلایلی که ننیتونم بگم 3.25 شدم و با تک ماده پاس شدم.


منم نمره سومم بالاست اما پیشو خراب کردم

----------


## mpaarshin

پيش قطعي نميشه اگرم بشه جبرانش خيلي راحته تو كنكور

----------


## DR.MAM

> بيشتر از سه ماه هرچي بيشتر بهتر سبك سوالات بالا رفته واقعا


ینی 3 ماه از کنکورو بدیم به ترمیم؟
اینجوری که بیشتر به ف.ا.ک میریم

----------


## M-95

> بيشتر از سه ماه هرچي بيشتر بهتر سبك سوالات بالا رفته واقعا


خب ما تا کنکور رو بدیم تیر تموم شده...
اینطوری که به شهریور نمیرسیم...

----------


## mpaarshin

> خب ما تا کنکور رو بدیم تیر تموم شده...
> اینطوری که به شهریور نمیرسیم...


واقعا نميشه با كمتر نمره ي آنچناني گرفت
كسايي كه نمره خوب گرفتن همگي تو طول سال خوندن و خوبم كتابو خوندن

----------


## abraham

> خب ما تا کنکور رو بدیم تیر تموم شده...
> اینطوری که به شهریور نمیرسیم...


 دوستان از کجا مطمئنین که نمرات ترمیم شده در کنکور96 تاثیر گذاره؟

----------


## M-95

> واقعا نميشه با كمتر نمره ي آنچناني گرفت
> كسايي كه نمره خوب گرفتن همگي تو طول سال خوندن و خوبم كتابو خوندن


راست میگی داداش

----------


## mpaarshin

اان به فكر ترميمين يا تاثير مثبت
اگه دنبال ترميم هستين كه ديگه بحثي نميخواد

----------


## M-95

> دوستان از کجا مطمئنین که نمرات ترمیم شده در کنکور96 تاثیر گذاره؟


یعنی میگی تاثیر نداره؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> اان به فكر ترميمين يا تاثير مثبت
> اگه دنبال ترميم هستين كه ديگه بحثي نميخواد


بابا کی دنبال ترمیمه؟!
ما تاثیر مثبت میخواییم

----------


## abraham

> راست میگی داداش


من نمره کتبی سومم شد نوزدهو شونزده صدم واسه ی همه درسها کتاب درسی + کاج سیاه کار کردم البته واسه عربی محوری کار کردم

----------


## M-95

> من نمره کتبی سومم شد نوزدهو شونزده صدم واسه ی همه درسها کتاب درسی + کاج سیاه کار کردم البته واسه عربی محوری کار کردم


داداش اگه خواستم ترمیم کنم حتما از تجربیاتت استفاده میکنم :Yahoo (1): 
ممنون

----------


## abraham

> یعنی میگی تاثیر نداره؟


هنوز  هیچ منبع رسمی تاثیر گذاری نمرات ترمیمی  رو مشخص نکرده.

----------


## politician

دوستان به نظرتون برای کسی که میخواد بادیپلم ریاضی تجربی شرکت کنه تاثیرقطعی به نفعشه یاضررش البته بانمرات نهایی نسبتابالا

----------


## DR.MAM

> دوستان به نظرتون برای کسی که میخواد بادیپلم ریاضی تجربی شرکت کنه تاثیرقطعی به نفعشه یاضررش البته بانمرات نهایی نسبتابالا


نفع جمعی مهمه نه نفع فردی.

تاثیر قطعی به نفعشه

----------


## mpaarshin

به نظرم سطح سوالات تغيير داشته من خودم ١٥ نمونه سوال حل كردم واسه نهايي واسه هر درس ولي سبك سوالات سر جلسه واقعا تغيير داشته و مستلزم تسلط كامل رو كتابه نه سبك كنكوري  خب اگه يه موقعي رفتين ترميم اينو بايد بگم كه به كنكورتون ميتونه لطمه بزنه واقعا پس بهتره شهريور امتحان بدين كه از مهر كنكوري بخونين

----------


## abraham

> دوستان به نظرتون برای کسی که میخواد بادیپلم ریاضی تجربی شرکت کنه تاثیرقطعی به نفعشه یاضررش البته بانمرات نهایی نسبتابالا


برای کسی که با دیپلم غیر مرتبط میخواد کنکور شرکت کنه دروس نهایی حداکثر به میزان 18 درصد موثر خواهد بود حالا با توجه نه نمرات این تاثی مثبت یا منفی در نظر گرفته میشه

----------


## DR.MAM

نمیدونم چرا یه حسی همش ته دلم میگه که 96 مثبته

----------


## M-95

حالا به نظرتون چه زمانی تکلیف معدل معلوم میشه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> نمیدونم چرا یه حسی همش ته دلم میگه که 96 مثبته


منطق همينو ميگه چون امسال مثبت شده و تا سه سال نهايي نشده نباشه
ولي ببين خدايي ميگفت تا ٦ سال كنكور هست ٦ سال ديگه ميشه ١٤٠١ خب اينجوري بگيم كه از ٩٨ تاثير قطعي شروع شه بايد تو سه سال كنكور حذف شه ميشه به نظرت؟؟ نميدونم

----------


## abraham

> نمیدونم چرا یه حسی همش ته دلم میگه که 96 مثبته


بنا به دلایلی تاثیر 96 مثبته
1. لو رفتن سوالات نهایی
2. کنکور 95 مثبت بود 
3.نود درصد بچه ها میخوان مثبت بشه
4. تا این که نمرات هر سه سال دبیرستان به صورت نهایی و استاندارد برگزار بشه این بهترین راهه

اما این وسط زاهدی کارو خراب میکنه

----------


## DR.MAM

کاشکی پولی چیزی داشتم میتونستم برم ترکیه پزشکی بخونم.
میگن کنکورو این قرطی بازیا تاثیر معدلو اینارو نداره

----------


## abraham

> حالا به نظرتون چه زمانی تکلیف معدل معلوم میشه؟


هر سال که اواخر شهریور ماه معلوم میشه امسالو نمیدونم

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستان اقای عارف رییسی کمیسیونه

----------


## abraham

> دوستان اقای عارف رییسی کمیسیونه


  دوستان که میگن زاهدیه؟

----------


## DR.MAM

حامد خبرگزاریا هم منتشرش کردن.
رییس زاهدی شد

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اره الان دیدم دیروز زده بودن عارف...

----------


## DR.MAM

زاهدی فقط عادت داره چوب لا چرخ بذاره.
نمیدونم تاثیر قطعی چه سودی براش داره

----------


## hamed_habibi

​مجلس وکمیسیون فقط زاهدی نیست...

----------


## DR.MAM

درسته.
منم پشتم به لاشکی گرمه

----------


## DR.MAM

این نامرد به حساب همشهری منه.
دو سال پیش مادربزرگم دعا داشت.این زاهدیم اومده بود.
کاشکی همون روز خفش میکردم

----------


## zista

> این نامرد به حساب همشهری منه.
> دو سال پیش مادربزرگم دعا داشت.این زاهدیم اومده بود.
> کاشکی همون روز خفش میکردم



داداش یکم به اعصاب خودت مسلط باش اینجوری سکته رو میزنیا!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## politician

به این سه شماره ای که مینویسم پیام بدین 1-احمدی لاشکی09111954378  2-محمودنگهبان سلامی09153284144  3-داوودمحمدی 09122811507   اینایی که نوشتم خیلی تاثیرگذارن ودوتای آخری نایب رئیس کمیسیون اموزش خواهشاپیام بدین ودرموردتقلب امتحانات بنویسین وبگین طرح مثبت شدن سوابق رومطرح کنن ودقت شود پیامتون بلندنباشه

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش یکم به اعصاب خودت مسلط باش اینجوری سکته رو میزنیا!!


تاثیر معدل ینی انگیزه
در صورت قطعی شدن من شاید 5 درصدشم نگیرم

----------


## John4954

پولشو میگیره راحت زندگی میکنه چه خبر داره از کنکوری ها
گذاشتیم چه کسایی رو سرنوشتمون تاثیر بذارن😑😐

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## zista

> تاثیر معدل ینی انگیزه
> در صورت قطعی شدن من شاید 5 درصدشم نگیرم



داداش بعدا که اومدی دانشگاه می فهمی چقدر این مسخره بازی های دوره دبیرستان شیرینه!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M-95

> داداش بعدا که اومدی دانشگاه می فهمی چقدر این مسخره بازی های دوره دبیرستان شیرینه!!


تو  که هنو نرفتی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش بعدا که اومدی دانشگاه می فهمی چقدر این مسخره بازی های دوره دبیرستان شیرینه!!


در صورت تاثیر قطعی معدل،شاید کسی رنگ دانشگاه رو هم نبینه

----------


## M-95

> در صورت تاثیر قطعی معدل،شاید کسی رنگ دانشگاه رو هم نبینه



 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## DR.MAM

> 


دروغ میگم؟

----------


## zista

> تو  که هنو نرفتی؟؟؟



داداش الان که رام نمیدن!!هزار تو کار داره از پاسپورت بگیر تا بلیط هواپیما!!

----------


## M-95

> داداش الان که رام نمیدن!!هزار تو کار داره از پاسپورت بگیر تا بلیط هواپیما!!


خوشبحالت

----------


## M-95

> دروغ میگم؟



 :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## zista

> خوشبحالت


داداش از سر مجبوریه!!!وگرنه من می میرم برای ایران!!!!!! :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M-95

> داداش از سر مجبوریه!!!وگرنه من می میرم برای ایران!!!!!!


بعلههههههههه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mpaarshin

> داداش از سر مجبوریه!!!وگرنه من می میرم برای ایران!!!!!!


كجا داري ميري داداش؟

----------


## abraham

> به این سه شماره ای که مینویسم پیام بدین 1-احمدی لاشکی09111954378  2-محمودنگهبان سلامی09153284144  3-داوودمحمدی 09122811507   اینایی که نوشتم خیلی تاثیرگذارن ودوتای آخری نایب رئیس کمیسیون اموزش خواهشاپیام بدین ودرموردتقلب امتحانات بنویسین وبگین طرح مثبت شدن سوابق رومطرح کنن ودقت شود پیامتون بلندنباشه


اصلا  میره مجلس یا نه؟ مگه شورای سنجش تصمیم نمیگیره؟

----------


## zista

> بعلههههههههه



ینی چی ینی نمیمیرم؟داشتیم حاج ممد؟

----------


## M-95

> ینی چی ینی نمیمیرم؟داشتیم حاج ممد؟


من همچین حرفی زدم؟؟؟!!

----------


## zista

> كجا داري ميري داداش؟



اگه خدا بخواد سرزمین ژرمن ها!!

----------


## M-95

میگم حاج ممد تو الان فرار مغز ها محسوب میشی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> من همچین حرفی زدم؟؟؟!!



چمی دونم والا!

----------


## abraham

> اگه خدا بخواد سرزمین ژرمن ها!!



لطفا در پست هاتون موضوع تاپیک رو لحاظ بفرمایید.

----------


## y.h.l

ممنون از توصیه هات ولی اصل کاری کنکوره باید به فکر اون باشی

----------


## zista

> لطفا در پست هاتون موضوع تاپیک رو لحاظ بفرمایید.


بابا داداش گیر نده دیگه ما خودمون تو اون تاپیک از پرستاری تا پزشکی درمود همه چیز حرف زدیم الا مو ضوع اصلی!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## abraham

> ممنون از توصیه هات ولی اصل کاری کنکوره باید به فکر اون باشی


بله درسته اما من طرفدار پشت کنکوری هایی هستم که به خاطر تاثیر معدل نتونستن رشته مورد نظر قبول شن.

----------


## abraham

> بابا داداش گیر نده دیگه ما خودمون تو اون تاپیک از پرستاری تا پزشکی درمود همه چیز حرف زدیم الا مو ضوع اصلی!!!


تاپیکی که آبراهام میزنه جای بحث های متفرق نیست.
لطفا از موضوع اصلی منحرف نشوید.
اگر موضوعی هست از گزینه رفع ابهام استفاده شود.با تشکر

----------


## zista

> میگم حاج ممد تو الان فرار مغز ها محسوب میشی؟



نگو داداش نگو...فرار مغز ها به کسی میگن که دیگه بر نگرده!!!من میام!!

----------


## zista

> تاپیکی که آبراهام میزنه جای بحث های متفرق نیست.
> لطفا از موضوع اصلی منحرف نشوید.
> اگر موضوعی هست از گزینه رفع ابهام استفاده شود.با تشکر


داداش مثه اینکه جای ما اینجا نیست!!!خوب باشه ما از این تاپیک میریم :Y (445):  :Y (445):  :Y (445):  :3:  :17:  :37:  :36:

----------


## DR.MAM

Haj mamad ich liebe dich.

----------


## hamed_habibi

​من ب لاشکی پیام دادم...

----------


## abraham

> ​من ب لاشکی پیام دادم...


اگه بتونین زنگ بزنین تاثیرش خیلی بیشتر میشه حتی اگه شده از پشت تلفن گریه کنین.

اگه پیامک میدین با چندین خط مختلف بدین.

----------


## saj8jad

تاثیر واسه کنکور 96 هم مثل 95 بصورت تاثیر مثبت اعمال میشه این / اینم *  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی باز هم شما با نمایندگان در ارتباط باشین


در ضمن دوستان اسپم ندین و در راستای موضوع بحث کنید

----------


## DR.MAM

> تاثیر واسه کنکور 96 هم مثل 95 بصورت تاثیر مثبت اعمال میشه این این / اینم * 
> 
> ولی باز هم شما با نمایندگان در ارتباط باشین


کاشکی الان مشهد بودم.اینقد دلم برای امام رضا تنگ شده.
اگه جا تو بودم الان بلند میشدم میرفتم حرم

----------


## saj8jad

> کاشکی الان مشهد بودم.اینقد دلم برای امام رضا تنگ شده.
> اگه جا تو بودم الان بلند میشدم میرفتم حرم


آخی  :Yahoo (1): 

پخش مستقیم و زنده حرم مطهر حضرت رضا (ع)

ان شاء الله تابستون قسمت میشه میای  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## abraham

> تاثیر واسه کنکور 96 هم مثل 95 بصورت تاثیر مثبت اعمال میشه این / اینم * 
> 
> ولی باز هم شما با نمایندگان در ارتباط باشین
> 
> 
> در ضمن دوستان اسپم ندین و در راستای موضوع بحث کنید


سلام دادا 

تاثیر معدل کنکور96 رو شورای سنجش تععین میکنه یا باز میره توی مجلس؟
این پیامک زدنا فایده ای داره؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام دادا 
> 
> تاثیر معدل کنکور96 رو شورای سنجش تععین میکنه یا باز میره توی مجلس؟
> این پیامک زدنا فایده ای داره؟


آره.این سوال منم هست دقیقا

----------


## abraham

این دوست ما شماره اقای لاشکی رو اشتباه نوشتن 
شماره این است=

*۰۹۱۱۱۹۵۴۳۸۸*

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دادا 
> 
> تاثیر معدل کنکور96 رو شورای سنجش تععین میکنه یا باز میره توی مجلس؟
> این پیامک زدنا فایده ای داره؟


سلام عزیز برادر

شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو

بی فایده نیست چون از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش مجلس هم در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو حضور و نماینده دارن ، رضا صابری قبلا نماینده کمسیون آموزش در شورای سنجش و پذیرش بود الان رو نمیدونم

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام عزیز برادر
> 
> شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو
> 
> بی فایده نیست چون از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش مجلس هم در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو حضور و نماینده دارن ، رضا صابری قبلا نماینده کمسیون آموزش در شورای سنجش و پذیرش بود الان رو نمیدونم


پس چرا از سایت دریافت میپرسیم میگه مجلس؟

----------


## saj8jad

> پس چرا از سایت دریافت میپرسیم میگه مجلس؟


شاید در جریان نیستن ، اصلاحیه طرح سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تصویب شد ، دیگه لزومی نداره و برای چی باید بیاد به صحن مجلس

نحوه تاثیر و میزان تاثیر رو شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تعیین و مشخص میکنه که یک عضو این شورا از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس هستش

----------


## DR.MAM

سجاد،مهدی خشنود رو میشناسی؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> شاید در جریان نیستن ، اصلاحیه طرح سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تصویب شد ، دیگه لزومی نداره و برای چی باید بیاد به صحن مجلس
> 
> نحوه تاثیر و میزان تاثیر رو شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تعیین و مشخص میکنه که یک عضو این شورا از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس هستش


خب اگه اینجوری باشه که همون مثبت میمونه.
من خیال کردم مثه پارسال دوباره میاد تو صحن علنی مجلس

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد،مهدی خشنود رو میشناسی؟


نه متأسفانه ، کی هستن ایشون؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

> نه متأسفانه ، کی هستن ایشون؟


هیشکی ولش کن.اشتب شد

----------


## saj8jad

> خب اگه اینجوری باشه که همون مثبت میمونه.
> من خیال کردم مثه پارسال دوباره میاد تو صحن علنی مجلس


بله به احتمال زیاد تاثیر واسه 96 هم بصورت مثبت اعمال میشه ولی خب احتمالش هم هست که تاثیر رو قطعی کنن که اگر فشار بیارین غلط میکنن تاثیر رو مستقیم و قطعی کنن  :Yahoo (4): 

نه خیالت راحت دیگه به صحن مجلس نمیاد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

نذر کردم که اگه تاثیر 96 مثبت بشه،زاهدی رو پیادهبفرستم کربلا،آدم شه

----------


## DR.MAM

حاج سجاد میگم mit ینی چی تو اسم اکانتت؟ @8MIT8

----------


## hamed_habibi

منم حس میکنم مثبت میمونه

----------


## ali37

یه خبر...
اقای زاهدی شد رییس کمیسون آموزش مجلس
الان باید بدبخت شده باشیم؟؟؟
یا خوشبخت؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> حاج سجاد میگم mit ینی چی تو اسم اکانتت؟ @8MIT8


MIT university




> یه خبر...
> اقای زاهدی شد رییس کمیسون آموزش مجلس
> الان باید بدبخت شده باشیم؟؟؟
> یا خوشبخت؟؟؟


خبر چندان خوبی نیست ، ولی زاهدی دیگه کاره ای نیست چون شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو میزان و نحوه تاثیر رو مشخص و تعیین میکنه نه زاهدی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi2015

دوستان سعی کنین کلا لغوش کنین نه مثبت نه قطعی ... غیر منطقی هم نیست با توجه به این فروش سوالات ...
نهایی هم زیاد گند نزدم که از معدل فرار کنم ...(کتبی: 19.63 با زمین کتبی : 19.74  بدون زمین ) ولی کلا اگه یه چیزی توی این دنیا باشه که ازش نفرت دارم «بی عدالتی» هست.

از همین تریبون از معلم های دو درس تاریخ و قوانین اجتماعی(پرورشی) کمال تشکر رو دارم که موجبات خنده و شادی من رو فراهم کردن  :Yahoo (4): 
زمینم که دیگه به درد دندون و پزشکی نمی خوره ...
اگه پیشنهادی هم درمورد ترمیم دارید ممنون میشم بگید (با توجه به هدفم: دندون تهران )
در ضمن می دونم بخش اعظمی از پستم بی ربطه ولی همینه که هست ...(don't kill me)

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان سعی کنین *کلا لغوش کنین نه مثبت نه قطعی* ... غیر منطقی هم نیست با توجه به این فروش سوالات ...
> نهایی هم زیاد گند نزدم که از معدل فرار کنم ...(کتبی: 19.63 با زمین کتبی : 19.74  بدون زمین ) ولی کلا اگه یه چیزی توی این دنیا باشه که ازش نفرت دارم «بی عدالتی» هست.
> 
> از همین تریبون از معلم های دو درس تاریخ و قوانین اجتماعی(پرورشی) کمال تشکر رو دارم که موجبات خنده و شادی من رو فراهم کردن 
> زمینم که دیگه به درد دندون و پزشکی نمی خوره ...
> اگه پیشنهادی هم درمورد ترمیم دارید ممنون میشم بگید (با توجه به هدفم: دندون تهران )
> در ضمن می دونم بخش اعظمی از پستم بی ربطه ولی همینه که هست ...(*don't kill me*)


امر دیگه ای نیست احیانا در خدمت باشیم؟!  :Y (551):  
با کلی بدبختی امسال تاثیر مثبت شد بعد شما فتوای لغوش رو صادر میکنی أخوی  :Yahoo (4):  

ok  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi2015

> امر دیگه ای نیست احیانا در خدمت باشیم؟!  
> با کلی بدبختی امسال تاثیر مثبت شد بعد شما فتوای لغوش رو صادر میکنی أخوی  
> 
> ok


مثبتش که مطمئن باش حتمیه ولی بدویین دنبال لغوش به خدا با توجه فروش سوالات نهایی نمیان تاثیر بدن اگه پیگیر بشین و رسانه ایش کنین

----------


## saj8jad

> *مثبتش که مطمئن باش حتمیه* ولی *بدویین دنبال لغوش* به خدا با توجه فروش سوالات نهایی نمیان تاثیر بدن اگه پیگیر بشین و رسانه ایش کنین


اینطور به نظر میرسه 
ما دوهامون رو زدیم حالا نوبت شماهاست  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mahdi2015

> اینطور به نظر میرسه 
> ما دوهامون رو زدیم حالا نوبت شماهاست


 :Yahoo (4):  مگه شما چهارمی؟

----------


## saj8jad

> مگه شما چهارمی؟


بودم  :Yahoo (76): 
الان دیگه شماها باید بدویین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi2015

> بودم 
> الان دیگه شماها باید بدویین


 :Yahoo (4): می دوییم دیگه برای گرفتن حقمون می دویمم  :Yahoo (3): 
دانشگاهی؟پشت کنکوری؟

----------


## saj8jad

> می دوییم دیگه برای گرفتن حقمون می دویمم 
> دانشگاهی؟پشت کنکوری؟


بله همینطوره ، آدمی باید همیشه برای گرفتن حقش بدویه  :Yahoo (1):  ، اونم اینطوری 
کنکوریـ95  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi2015

> بله همینطوره آدمی باید همیشه برای گرفتن حقش بدویه 
> کنکوریـ95


امیدوارم که نتیجه دوییدن ها و تلاشت رو بگیری و توی کنکور موفق بشی داداش :Yahoo (3):

----------


## DR.MAM

> بله همینطوره ، آدمی باید همیشه برای گرفتن حقش بدویه  ، اونم اینطوری 
> کنکوریـ95


حاج سجاد الان ینی واقعا این زاهدی نمیتونه هیش کاری بکنه؟خیالا راحت باشه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> بله همینطوره ، آدمی باید همیشه برای گرفتن حقش بدویه  ، اونم اینطوری 
> کنکوریـ95


خواهشا واسه ٩٦ هم پيگير باش اگر دانشجو هم بودي باز پيگير باش چون تجربياتت زياده واقعا نميتونم تضعيف حق ديگرون رو ديد حق رو بايد گرفت اينجوري

----------


## DR.MAM

این محمد زیست20 گفت که میخواد بره آلمان.من کلا هوایی شدم.
ولی منم یه روزی ایشالا میرم

----------


## DR.MAM

> خواهشا واسه ٩٦ هم پيگير باش اگر دانشجو هم بودي باز پيگير باش چون تجربياتت زياده واقعا نميتونم تضعيف حق ديگرون رو ديد حق رو بايد گرفت اينجوري


حاج ممد تو رو خدا تو که تهرونی حواست به ما ها هم باشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> حاج ممد تو رو خدا تو که تهرونی حواست به ما ها هم باشه


حتما هست ايشالا كه مثبت شه واقعا با اينا سر و كله زدن دردسره

----------


## saj8jad

> حاج سجاد الان ینی واقعا این زاهدی نمیتونه هیش کاری بکنه؟خیالا راحت باشه؟


آره داداش خیالت راحت کاره ای نیست دیگه  :Yahoo (4): 

این بستگی به نظر اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو داره که تاثیر رو برای 96 مثبت اعمال کنن یا قطعی


اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هم عبارتند از ؛

ـ رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ـ استرس اعظم کد خدایی 
ـ رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش ـ عمادی
ـ وزیر علوم ـ فرهادی
ـ وزیر بهداشت ـ هاشمی
ـ دو تا از رئیس های دانشگاه های دولتی به انتخاب وزارتین!  :Yahoo (112):  (علوم و بهداشت)
ـ رئیس دانشگاه پیام نور
ـ دو نفر از نمایندگان کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به عنوان ناظر و نماینده مجلس

----------


## saj8jad

> خواهشا واسه ٩٦ هم پيگير باش اگر دانشجو هم بودي باز پيگير باش چون تجربياتت زياده واقعا نميتونم تضعيف حق ديگرون رو ديد حق رو بايد گرفت اينجوري


چشم داداش  :Yahoo (1):  ، هر کمکی از دستم بر بیاد واسه احقاق حق بچه ها انجام میدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

ایشالا سجاد مهندسی هوافضا قبول بشه
محمدم دکترای بیوتکنولوژی


منم 96 پزشکی

و هر کی هر خواسته و هدفی داره بهش برسه.بگین ایشالا

----------


## mpaarshin

> چشم داداش  ، هر کمکی از دستم بر بیاد واسه احقاق حق بچه ها انجام میدم


دمت گرم

----------


## DR.MAM

دم منم گرم.خخخخ

----------


## DR.MAM

خب حالا یه سوال

این شورای سنجش کی تکلیفو مشخص میکنه؟

----------


## M-95

> دم منم گرم.خخخخ


نمیدونم در مورد چیه ولی دم تو هم گرم :Yahoo (3):

----------


## M-95

> آره داداش خیالت راحت کاره ای نیست دیگه 
> 
> این بستگی به نظر اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو داره که تاثیر رو برای 96 مثبت اعمال کنن یا قطعی
> 
> 
> اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هم عبارتند از ؛
> 
> ـ رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ـ استرس اعظم کد خدایی 
> ـ رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش ـ عمادی
> ...


داداش نمیدونی کی تصمیم گیری میکنن؟

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش نمیدونی کی تصمیم گیری میکنن؟


سلام  :Yahoo (45): 
احتمالا مهرماه ، بعد از بسته شدن پرونده کنکور سراسری 95  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M-95

> سلام 
> احتمالا مهرماه ، بعد از بسته شدن پرونده کنکور سراسری 95


ببخشید سلام نکردم.
سپاس :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

هر سال شهريور تصميم ميگرفتن؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> هر سال شهريور تصميم ميگرفتن؟


ممد نمیشه فردا حضوری بری از سنجش جزئیاتشو بپرسی که کی بررسیش میکنن؟

----------


## DR.MAM

چاکر حاج علیرضایم هستیم

----------


## mpaarshin

> ممد نمیشه فردا حضوری بری از سنجش جزئیاتشو بپرسی که کی بررسیش میکنن؟


پرسيدم قلا ميگن از طريق پيك سنجش ميگيم

----------


## saj8jad

> ببخشید سلام نکردم.
> سپاس


خواهش میکنم این چه حرفیه بزرگوار  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشین  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع)




> هر سال شهريور تصميم ميگرفتن؟


آره تقریبا دهه سوم شهریور
در کل بعد از بسته شدن پرونده کنکور 95 مشخص میشه

----------


## DR.MAM

> پرسيدم قلا ميگن از طريق پيك سنجش ميگيم


اینا هم ما رو گ.ا..... با این پیک سنجششون
هر چی به اینا میگیم.میگن پیک سنجش

----------


## M-95

این پیک سنجش چی هست؟کی میاد؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> این پیک سنجش چی هست؟کی میاد؟


منم هنوز نفهمیدم

----------


## DR.MAM

کسی میدونه پیک سنجش ینی چی؟

----------


## saj8jad

> این پیک سنجش چی هست؟کی میاد؟


یه پیکه همین  :Yahoo (4):  
هر دوشنبه ها منتشر میشه  :Yahoo (4): 





> کسی میدونه پیک سنجش ینی چی؟


زیاد جدی نگیر داداش  :Y (551): 
 اینکه اینا میگن از طریق پیک سنجش متعاقبا اعلام میشه واسه اینه که بچه ها رو به عبارتی از سر خودشون وا کنن و بخیال بشن  :Yahoo (4): 

شما هر سوالی ازشون بپرسی جوابشون اینه ؛ 
با سلام
متعاقبا از طریق سایت سازمان و نشریه پیک سنجش اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد
با سپاس

----------


## DR.MAM

نوموخوام.پیکشون بخوره تو سرشون.تتافتا.باهاشون قهلم

----------


## DR.MAM

باورتون میشه من تا حالا فک میکردم پیک سنجش یه مجله یی هست که میاد دم دکه های روزنامه فروشی.خخخخ

----------


## saj8jad

> باورتون میشه من تا حالا فک میکردم پیک سنجش یه مجله یی هست که میاد دم دکه های روزنامه فروشی.خخخخ


 :Yahoo (4): 

از اینجا میتونی شماره های جدیدی که هر دوشنبه چاپ و منتشر میشه رو دانلود کنی  :Yahoo (1): 

هفته نامه خبری و اطلاع رسانی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## DR.MAM

پژی کاک سجاد.
زووور جوونی گیانم

----------


## saj8jad

> پژی کاک سجاد.
> زووور جوونی گیانم


پرشین بحرف ببینم چی میگی  :Yahoo (4): 

ر.ا : ان شاء الله تاثیر سوابق برای کنکور 96 بصورت تاثیر مثبت اعمال بشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> پرشین بحرف ببینم چی میگی  ر.ا : ان شاء الله تاثیر سوابق برای کنکور 96 بصورت تاثیر مثبت اعمال بشه


  به کردی گفتم زنده باشی سجاد.خیلی خوبی جونم

----------


## DR.MAM

من کرمانیم.کرد نیستم.اما دوست کرد دارم.اون یکم بهم یاد داده

----------


## abraham

> پرشین بحرف ببینم چی میگی 
> 
> ر.ا : ان شاء الله تاثیر سوابق برای کنکور 96 بصورت تاثیر مثبت اعمال بشه


دم داداش سجاد گرم 
تاپیکو منور کردی.
تجربیاتت بالایه بچه هارو یاری کن حقشونو بگیرن.

الان ما دقیقا در این روند تاثیر گذاری معدل چه کاری میتونیم انجام بدیم؟

----------


## saj8jad

> به کردی گفتم زنده باشی سجاد.خیلی خوبی جونم





> من کرمانیم.کرد نیستم.اما دوست کرد دارم.اون یکم بهم یاد داده


آهان که اینطور  :Yahoo (1):  ، ممنون از لطفت  :Yahoo (45): 

فقط کاک رو میدونستم که یعنی داداش  :Yahoo (4):  ، خیلیم عالی  :Yahoo (1): 

ر.ا : از بس اسپم دادی موندم چی بنویسم برای رفع اسپم  :Yahoo (4):  ، تکلیف نحوه و میزان تاثیر سوابق در کنکور 96 دهه سوم شهریورماه معلوم میشه  :Yahoo (4):  ، اینم از رفع اسپم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> دم داداش سجاد گرم 
> تاپیکو منور کردی.
> تجربیاتت بالایه بچه هارو یاری کن حقشونو بگیرن.
> 
> الان ما دقیقا در این روند تاثیر گذاری معدل چه کاری میتونیم انجام بدیم؟


این سجاد نور چشای ضعیف منه که بخاطرش معاف شدم.

----------


## saj8jad

> دم داداش سجاد گرم 
> تاپیکو منور کردی.
> تجربیاتت بالایه بچه هارو یاری کن حقشونو بگیرن.
> 
> الان ما دقیقا در این روند تاثیر گذاری معدل چه کاری میتونیم انجام بدیم؟


ممنون داداشی  :Yahoo (45): 
 :Yahoo (94): 
ما نمایندگان خانه ملت! رو کچل کردیم تاثیر رو مثبت کردن ، حالا شما باید به هر وسیله و روشی که شده اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش رو کچل کنین تا تاثیر رو قطعی نکنن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

> ممنون داداشی 
> 
> ما نمایندگان خانه ملت! رو کچل کردیم تاثیر رو مثبت کردن ، حالا شما باید به هر وسیله و روشی که شده اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش رو کچل کنین تا تاثیر رو قطعی نکنن


خب ما شماره نماینده ها رو داشتیم.
الان شماره اینارو که نداریم باید چیکار کنیم؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> خب ما شماره نماینده ها رو داشتیم.
> الان شماره اینارو که نداریم


ببین داداش اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو عباتند از ؛

ـ دو تن از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش مجلس ؛ شماره و ایمیل این دو نفر تو سایت مجلس هستش

ـ وزیر علوم ، تحقیقات و فناوری ـ دکتر فرهادی ؛ تو سایت وزارت علوم راه های ارتباطی با وزیر هستش

ـ وزیر بهداشت و درمان ـ قاضی زاده هاشمی ؛ تو سایت وزارت بهداشت و درمان راه های ارتباطی با وزیر هستش

ـ رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ـ خدایی ؛ از طریق ایمیل و شماره خدایی و همچنین از طریق سامانه سیستم پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش باید فشار بیارین و اعتراض کنین و بگین تاثیر باید واسه 96 هم مثبت اعمال بشه و ...

ـ رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش ـ عمادی ؛ اطلاعات و راه های تماس با این حمار هم موجوده باهاش تماس بگیرین یا ایمیل بزنین و اعتراضات خودتون رو اعلام کنید و بگین که تاثیر نباید بصورت قطعی اعمال بشه بلکه باید بصورت تاثیر مثبت اعمال بشه و ...

به همین افراد با شدت هر چه بیشتر فشار بیارین و اعتراضات خودتون رو به گوششون برسونین طوری که کچل بشن و تاثیر رو واسه 96 هم مثبت اعمال کنن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> ببین داداش اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو عباتند از ؛
> 
> ـ دو تن از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش مجلس ؛ شماره و ایمیل این دو نفر تو سایت مجلس هستش
> 
> ـ وزیر علوم ، تحقیقات و فناوری ـ دکتر فرهادی ؛ تو سایت وزارت علوم راه های ارتباطی با وزیر هستش
> 
> ـ وزیر بهداشت و درمان ـ قاضی زاده هاشمی ؛ تو سایت وزارت بهداشت و درمان راه های ارتباطی با وزیر هستش
> 
> ـ رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ـ خدایی ؛ از طریق ایمیل و شماره خدایی و همچنین از طریق سامانه سیستم پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش باید فشار بیارین و اعتراض کنین و بگین تاثیر باید واسه 96 هم مثبت اعمال بشه و ...
> ...


چوخ سارغول

----------


## zista

داداشا سلام یه سر به تاپیک از پرستاری به پزشکی بزنین شعر های باحال مخصوصا برای پشت کنکوری ها گذاشتم!!! :Yahoo (4): ما برای همیشه داریم میریم.التماس دعا

----------


## abraham

> داداشا سلام یه سر به تاپیک از پرستاری به پزشکی بزنین شعر های باحال مخصوصا برای پشت کنکوری ها گذاشتم!!!ما برای همیشه داریم میریم.التماس دعا


  مرسی قشنگ بودن

----------


## abraham

می‌گه:	  	 		۱۳۹۵/۰۳/۲۷ در ۱۰:۰۵ 
  	سلام برای کنکور ۹۶ تاثیر معدل دوباره در مجلس به رای گذاشته میشه؟
پاسخ دادن 

  مدير اجرايي سايت نشر دريافت می‌گه:	
 		۱۳۹۵/۰۳/۳۱ در ۱۰:۱۵ 
  	سلام. مثبت یا قطعیش بله در مجلس به رای گذاشته میشود
 @mam @mpaarshin @8MIT8 @محمد کاملی

----------


## mpaarshin

خب پس يه تاپيك و كانال درست كن واسه ٩٦ البته الان زوده ولي كم كم بايد دست به كار شيم دريافت هم گفت حتما همه جوره پيگيره گفت داريم آماده ميشيم واسش

----------


## abraham

> خب پس يه تاپيك و كانال درست كن واسه ٩٦ البته الان زوده ولي كم كم بايد دست به كار شيم دريافت هم گفت حتما همه جوره پيگيره گفت داريم آماده ميشيم واسش


اما من فکر میکنم حرف سجاد درسته.
باید شورای سنجش تصمیم بگیره

----------


## saj8jad

> می‌گه:                   ۱۳۹۵/۰۳/۲۷ در ۱۰:۰۵ 
>       سلام برای کنکور ۹۶ تاثیر معدل دوباره در مجلس به رای گذاشته میشه؟
> پاسخ دادن 
> 
>   مدير اجرايي سايت نشر دريافت می‌گه:    
>          ۱۳۹۵/۰۳/۳۱ در ۱۰:۱۵ 
>       سلام. مثبت یا قطعیش بله در مجلس به رای گذاشته میشود
>  @mam @mpaarshin @8MIT8 @محمد کاملی


من که فکر نمیکنم دوباره این موضوع در صحن علنی مجلس مطرح بشه چون اگر قرار بود اینطور بشه و فرضا واسه سال 96 دوباره این موضوع در مجلس مطرح و بررسی بشه داخل همون اصلاحیه میگفتن برای سال های آینده دوباره در مجلس تصمیم گیری میشه در صورتی که گفتن توسط کارشناسان بررسی و تصمیم گیری میشه

خب همه میدونن منظور از کارشناسان اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هستن

----------


## abraham

> من که فکر نمیکنم دوباره این موضوع در صحن علنی مجلس مطرح بشه چون اگر قرار بود اینطور بشه و فرضا واسه سال 96 دوباره این موضوع در مجلس مطرح و بررسی بشه داخل همون اصلاحیه میگفتن برای سال های آینده دوباره در مجلس تصمیم گیری میشه در صورتی که گفتن توسط کارشناسان بررسی و تصمیم گیری میشه
> 
> خب همه میدونن منظور از کارشناسان اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هستن


درسته منم همین فکرو میکنم.
اما من سه بار از دریافت پسیدم اونا گفتن میره توی مجلس.
یخورده شک کردم

----------


## mpaarshin

راه ارتباطي با اعضاي شوراي سنجش سخته
يكي از راهها ارتباط با همون مركز سنجش هستش كه رييسش عماديه 
شماره هاشونم هست ولي نميشه ارتباط مستقيم داشت

----------


## politician

اون زاهدی حمار تنهاهدفش ازرئیس شدن این بودکه وزارت علوم بابت بورسیه بچه وخواهرزادش بهش گیرنده حالاجالبش این جاست که معدل دانشگاه بچش13بوده بازحالاقیافه میگیره

----------


## DR.MAM

دریافت هم گفته تاثیر 96 رو احتمالا شورای سنجش مشخص میکنه و احتمالا مثبته.

----------


## M-95

یعنی الان معلوم نیست مجلس یا شورای سنجش تصمیم گیری میکنه؟

----------


## zista

> دریافت هم گفته تاثیر 96 رو احتمالا شورای سنجش مشخص میکنه و احتمالا مثبته.



بابا داداشا برین درست قانونو بخونین!گفته تا سال 98 که نتایج 3 سال متوسطه نهایی نشده هم چنان مثبت هست!پس دیگه جوش چی میزنین؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## politician

> دریافت هم گفته تاثیر 96 رو احتمالا شورای سنجش مشخص میکنه و احتمالا مثبته.


 دریافت چیکارداری توقانون به عهده شورای سنجش وپذیرش دانشجوی که دونماینده ازمجلس هم حضوردارن

----------


## politician

> بابا داداشا برین درست قانونو بخونین!گفته تا سال 98 که نتایج 3 سال متوسطه نهایی نشده هم چنان مثبت هست!پس دیگه جوش چی میزنین؟



چنین چیزی نیومده

----------


## zista

> چنین چیزی نیومده


صراحتا اومده!

----------


## DR.MAM

> بابا داداشا برین درست قانونو بخونین!گفته تا سال 98 که نتایج 3 سال متوسطه نهایی نشده هم چنان مثبت هست!پس دیگه جوش چی میزنین؟


ممد همچین چیزی دقیق نوشته نشده

----------


## DR.MAM

> دریافت چیکارداری توقانون به عهده شورای سنجش وپذیرش دانشجوی که دونماینده ازمجلس هم حضوردارن


ممد ینی تو هم میگی تو شورای سنجش بررسی میشه؟

----------


## zista

> ممد همچین چیزی دقیق نوشته نشده


اینو بخون:


ماده۱ـ اصطلاحات به کار رفته در این قانون به شرح زیر تعریف می شوند:الف ـ سابقه تحصیلی: نمرات دروس سه سال آخر دوره متوسطه است که امتحانات آن مـطابق اصول سنجش و انـدازه گیری توسـط وزارت آموزش و پـرورش به صورت سراسری، نهایی و استاندارد مطابق مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار شده باشد

----------


## DR.MAM

> اینو بخون:
> 
> 
> ماده۱ـ اصطلاحات به کار رفته در این قانون به شرح زیر تعریف می شوند:الف ـ سابقه تحصیلی: نمرات دروس سه سال آخر دوره متوسطه است که امتحانات آن مـطابق اصول سنجش و انـدازه گیری توسـط وزارت آموزش و پـرورش به صورت سراسری، نهایی و استاندارد مطابق مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار شده باشد


اما در کل حرفت درسته.تا 97 مثبته و از 98 دوباره قطعی

----------


## zista

> ممد ینی تو هم میگی تو شورای سنجش بررسی میشه؟


من نمی دونم والا!بگین کدوم نماینده تا برم با هاش حرف بزنم!!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M-95

> اما در کل حرفت درسته.تا 97 مثبته و از 98 دوباره قطعی


خب اگه اينطوري پس چرا فقط تكليف 95 رو مشخص كردن؟

----------


## politician

> اینو بخون:
> 
> 
> ماده۱ـ اصطلاحات به کار رفته در این قانون به شرح زیر تعریف می شوند:الف ـ سابقه تحصیلی: نمرات دروس سه سال آخر دوره متوسطه است که امتحانات آن مـطابق اصول سنجش و انـدازه گیری توسـط وزارت آموزش و پـرورش به صورت سراسری، نهایی و استاندارد مطابق مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار شده باشد


 اصلاحیه روبخون این که همون قانونیه که دیوان اونومبهم دونست اصلاتوباغ نیستی درشورای سنجش بررسی میشه وهمونطورکه زاهدی حمارگفت همه وزیران موافقن وخودخدایی هم تومجلس گفت براسالای بعدترمیمه ومشکلی نیست وهمه مطمئن باشن تاثیرقطعی قطعی پس بیخودی امیدندین مگراین که یه طرح دیگه درمجلس بررسی شه

----------


## M-95

ممد فكر كنم ضايع شدي :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zista

> خب اگه اينطوري پس چرا فقط تكليف 95 رو مشخص كردن؟



خوب صبر کن اگر یه دفعه می گفتن تا 98 مثبته همه شورش میکردن!!!اهسته اهسته گاماس گاماس! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب اگه اينطوري پس چرا فقط تكليف 95 رو مشخص كردن؟


ببین مجلسیا و سنجش به هدفشون رسیدن.حالا هدفشون چی بود؟
هدفشون این بود که معدل تو کنکور تاثیر داشته باشه حالا چه مثبت چه منفی.
چون اگه اون طرح تصویب نمیشد،معدل هم کلا برای همیشه میپرید که با 
تصویبش،اونا به هدفشون رسیدن.
حالا اومدن 95 رو هم مثبت کردن.
از 98 هم که 100 % دیگه قطعیه چون هر سه سال نهایی میشه دیگه.
این وسط تکلیف 96 و 97 میمونه که اونارو هم به احتمال خیلی بالا مثبتشون میکنن.
سنجش در هر صورت به هدفش رسید

----------


## zista

> ممد فكر كنم ضايع شدي



داداش من فقط  دوس دارم به شما کمک کنم!دیگه به ایناش کار ندارم بزار هر چی می خوان بگن! :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## DR.MAM

> اصلاحیه روبخون این که همون قانونیه که دیوان اونومبهم دونست اصلاتوباغ نیستی درشورای سنجش بررسی میشه وهمونطورکه زاهدی حمارگفت همه وزیران موافقن وخودخدایی هم تومجلس گفت براسالای بعدترمیمه ومشکلی نیست وهمه مطمئن باشن تاثیرقطعی قطعی پس بیخودی امیدندین مگراین که یه طرح دیگه درمجلس بررسی شه


مطمئن باش شورا 96 رو هم مثبت میکنه

----------


## politician

تنهاراه قانع کردن اکثریت اعضای کمیسیون آموزشه که یه طرح توکمیسیون مطرح کنن تاتاثیرمثبت روبه صحن علنی بفرستن تاتصویب شه وگرنه حتماتاثیرقطعیه بی شککککککککککککککککککککک

----------


## politician

> داداش این قدر جو نده!!!!همین شماها هستید که بازار گرمی میکنید برای قطعی!!!!


 شماهاهستین که دنبال تاثیرقطعی هستین با​امیددادنای الکی

----------


## zista

> شماهاهستین که دنبال تاثیرقطعی هستین با​امیددادنای الکی


داداش چی میگی ؟ازمن که گذشته!!دیگه به من اینارو نگو داداش!!من یکی از مخالفان سر سخت تاثیر قطعیم!امید الکی هم نمیدم!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> مهم نیست کیه مهم اینه که داره روهواحرف میزنه


آخه مثبت یا قطعی برای ایشون رزقی نداره چون خرداد 97 مدرک پزشکی عمومیشو میگیره

----------


## DR.MAM

> معاون رئیس وزارت کشور


تو معافیت چی گرفتی؟
من پزشکی ناحیه چشم

----------


## politician

> آخه مثبت یا قطعی برای ایشون رزقی نداره چون خرداد 97 مدرک پزشکی عمومیشو میگیره


 اگه مدرک پزشکی رومیگیره اینجاچکارداره وچراتوبحث کنکورسراسریه بره دنبال کارش

----------


## aCe

> تو معافیت چی گرفتی؟
> من پزشکی ناحیه چشم


پزشکی ناحیه گوش  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## aCe

> من اگر چند تا قوم خیش و دوست کنکوری نداشتم محال بود بیام وقتمو تلف کنم!!!نه حاج مندلی!!!


خب دادا توصیه ات به ما که داریم اینجا وقتمونو تلف میکنیم چیه؟

----------


## aCe

> جدی میگم خب


دادا منم جدی گفتم مشکل شنوایی دارم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## DR.MAM

> اگه مدرک پزشکی رومیگیره اینجاچکارداره وچراتوبحث کنکورسراسریه بره دنبال کارش


تو معدلت 19.68 هست و چون از ریاضی میخوایی بیایی تجربی تاثیر برات 18 درصد حساب میشه

قبولی پزشکی و دندون و داروی خیلیا به این تاثیر بستگی داره چون اگه قطعی بشه باید آرزوهاشونو زیر خاک مثه یه میت دفن کنن

----------


## politician

من به آقایون پزشک کارندارم فقط اگه دست رودست بذاریم وپیام ندیم تاثیرقطعی میشه وبراترمیم وقت بیش تری ازتون هدرمیره من خودم به چندتاازاعضای کمیسیون پیام دادم زنگ هم میزنم امیدوارم بقیه هم همینکاربکنن که بعداپشیمنی دگرسودی نداردیاعلی

----------


## DR.MAM

> من به آقایون پزشک کارندارم فقط اگه دست رودست بذاریم وپیام ندیم تاثیرقطعی میشه وبراترمیم وقت بیش تری ازتون هدرمیره من خودم به چندتاازاعضای کمیسیون پیام دادم زنگ هم میزنم امیدوارم بقیه هم همینکاربکنن که بعداپشیمنی دگرسودی نداردیاعلی


تو هم عشقی هستی به مولا.
خب ماها هم مبخواییم همینکارو کنیم

----------


## aCe

> من به آقایون پزشک کارندارم فقط اگه دست رودست بذاریم وپیام ندیم تاثیرقطعی میشه وبراترمیم وقت بیش تری ازتون هدرمیره من خودم به چندتاازاعضای کمیسیون پیام دادم زنگ هم میزنم امیدوارم بقیه هم همینکاربکنن که بعداپشیمنی دگرسودی نداردیاعلی


علی یارت !
ولی به نظر من این پیام دادنا کار بجایی نمیکشه کسی زورش به دولت نمیرسه هرکاری دوس داشته باشن میکنن  :Yahoo (99): (موضوع از پیش تعیین شدست)

----------


## politician

این مدیرای انجمن به جای این که بی دلیل هی پست هاروحذف کنن ازیه مشاورخوب مثل دیبازربخوان بیادبه سوالای مشاوره ای بچه هاجواب بده

----------


## DR.MAM

> علی یارت !
> ولی به نظر من این پیام دادنا کار بجایی نمیکشه کسی زورش به دولت نمیرسه هرکاری دوس داشته باشن میکنن (موضوع از پیش تعیین شدست)


اگه پیام دادنا کاری از جایی پیش نمیبرد.95 هم تاثیر قطعی بود.
خدا شاهده پدرمون دراومد تا این طرح مثبت تصویب شد.
اون روزی که ما داشتیم به نمایندا اس میدادیم و زنگ میزدیم،فک کنم شما خواب بودین
 @mpaarshin
 ممدم در جریان تمام این اتفاقات بوده .

----------


## mpaarshin

بايد مثل ٩٥ عمل كنيد كانال تلگرام و اينستا بزنين اينا به شدت كمك ميكنن

----------


## DR.MAM

> بايد مثل ٩٥ عمل كنيد كانال تلگرام و اينستا بزنين اينا به شدت كمك ميكنن


ظاهرا دریافت هم گفته احتمالا دست شورای سنجشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> ظاهرا دریافت هم گفته احتمالا دست شورای سنجشه


كجا گفته؟
دست اونه آره ولي سعي كنيم بهشون برسيم بهشون پيام ميشه داد

----------


## DR.MAM

> كجا گفته؟
> دست اونه آره ولي سعي كنيم بهشون برسيم بهشون پيام ميشه داد


تو صفحه تاثیر معدل کنکور 96 توی سایت دریافت

----------


## aCe

> اون روزی که ما داشتیم به نمایندا اس میدادیم و زنگ میزدیم،فک کنم شما خواب بودین
>  @mpaarshin
>  ممدم در جریان تمام این اتفاقات بوده .


خوشگلم ما خواب نبودیم انگار شما خواب بودی و همین گرنه کنکور 95 به نتیجه میرسی و به هر دری نمیزنی که کنکور 96 رو مثبت کنی !  یکم به خودت اعتماد داشته باش
در مورد اینکه میگی ـد این پیام دادنا باعث شد مثبت بشه نه عزیزم دلیلش جلب رضایت عموم بود چرا؟ چرا ـشو نمیتونم بگم چون دردسرساز میشـه و مطمئن باش سال 96 نیازی به جلب رضایت عموم ندارن  :Yahoo (100): 

موفق باشی

----------


## politician

برای این که طرح مثبت شدن سوابق تحصیلی مطرح شه فقط کافیه یه نماینده مثل احمدی لاشکی با15امضا طرح به هیئت رئیسه بدن بعداونابه کمیسیون اموزش میدن واگه کمیسیون تصویب کنه به صحن علنی میره که باتوجه به ترکیب کمیسیون دورازانتظارنیست پس وظیفه مافقط تماس گرفتن وپیام دادنه

----------


## mpaarshin

موج منفیارو تحویل نگیرین

----------


## zista

> برای این که طرح مثبت شدن سوابق تحصیلی مطرح شه فقط کافیه یه نماینده مثل احمدی لاشکی با15امضا طرح به هیئت رئیسه بدن بعداونابه کمیسیون اموزش میدن واگه کمیسیون تصویب کنه به صحن علنی میره که باتوجه به ترکیب کمیسیون دورازانتظارنیست پس وظیفه مافقط تماس گرفتن وپیام دادنه


داداش مگه نماینده ها داداشتن که می خواهی با هاشون اس مس بازی کنی!!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## politician

> داداش مگه نماینده ها داداشتن که می خواهی با هاشون اس مس بازی کنی!!!!


 واقعن راست میگن کسی که اطلاعات نداشته باشه نبایداظهارنظرکنه هنوزکسایی مثل تونمیدونن که مردم بایدمطالباتشون روازراه نماینده مجلس پیگیری کنن واصلاحکمت مجلس چیه

----------


## zista

> واقعن راست میگن کسی که اطلاعات نداشته باشه نبایداظهارنظرکنه هنوزکسایی مثل تونمیدونن که مردم بایدمطالباتشون روازراه نماینده مجلس پیگیری کنن واصلاحکمت مجلس چیه



داداش از راه درستش نه اسمس بازیو از اینجور مسخره بازی ها!شما که می خواهی مطالبا تتون رو به ثمر واقع شه برو یه جلسه با یکی از نماینده ها از طریق  رئیس دفترشون رزو کن بعد هر چی خواستی بهشون بگو...

----------


## DR.MAM

> خوشگلم ما خواب نبودیم انگار شما خواب بودی و همین گرنه کنکور 95 به نتیجه میرسی و به هر دری نمیزنی که کنکور 96 رو مثبت کنی !  یکم به خودت اعتماد داشته باش
> در مورد اینکه میگی ـد این پیام دادنا باعث شد مثبت بشه نه عزیزم دلیلش جلب رضایت عموم بود چرا؟ چرا ـشو نمیتونم بگم چون دردسرساز میشـه و مطمئن باش سال 96 نیازی به جلب رضایت عموم ندارن 
> 
> موفق باشی


اگه من 95 رو از دست دادم بخاطر انتخاب بین بد و بدتر بود.میذاشتم قطعی بمونه و پزشکی رو زیر خاک دفنش کنم یا مثبتش کردیم که احتمال مثبت شدن 96 رو هم افزایش داده باشیم.

قربونت.ایشالا سلامت باشی عزیزم

----------


## zista

> اگه من 95 رو از دست دادم بخاطر انتخاب بین بد و بدتر بود.میذاشتم قطعی بمونه و پزشکی رو زیر خاک دفنش کنم یا مثبتش کردیم که احتمال مثبت شدن 96 رو هم افزایش داده باشیم.
> 
> قربونت.ایشالا سلامت باشی عزیزم



حاج مندلی تو بگو اثر کدوم ها بیشتره اسمس بازی با نماینده یا ملاقات حضوری ان؟!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> حاج مندلی تو بگو اثر کدوم ها بیشتره اسمس بازی با نماینده یا ملاقات حضوری ان؟!!!


ما والا اس میدادیم زنگم میزدیم

----------


## zista

> ما والا اس میدادیم زنگم میزدیم



حالا اگر به طور زنده روبرشون وای مایستادی واگر حرف به جا میزدند انواع فنون رزمی را روشون اجرا می کردی بهتر نبود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> حالا اگر به طور زنده روبرشون وای مایستادی واگر حرف به جا میزدند انواع فنون رزمی را روشون اجرا می کردی بهتر نبود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


از چی بگم .......

----------


## zista

> از چی بگم .......


داداش میگن بیستو چند روزه دیگه کنکوره آماده ای؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش میگن بیستو چند روزه دیگه کنکوره آماده ای؟


آره

----------


## zista

> آره


در چه حد؟

----------


## DR.MAM

دوستان من دیگه دارم برای همیشه میرم.
این آخرین پست من تو این انجمنه.
خداحافظو نگهدار تک تکتون.
دوستدارتون mam

----------


## zista

> دوستان من دیگه دارم برای همیشه میرم.
> این آخرین پست من تو این انجمنه.
> خداحافظو نگهدار تک تکتون.
> دوستدارتون mam


داداش آی گفتی برای منم موافقت کردن!!
منم رفتنی شدم امروز دیگه آخرین روزم توی این انجمن بود.
واسه یه همه آرزوی موفقیت و سلامتی دارم
mamهم استانی عزیزم امید وارم تورو توی دانشگاه تهرون ببینم.
از محمد کاملی عزیز هم عذر خواهی میکنم بابت همه چیز...
m-95خدا به همرات تو می تونی توی کنکور موفق شی فقط باید بخواهی..
پوریا امیدتو از دست نده...
اقا ارمیا شما هم می تونید موفق شید فقط شرایطشو ایجاد کنید...
سجاد جونم امید وارم همیشه سالم باشی.
فرشید جون خدا به همرات.
رضا جون قربونت برم.
مهدی داداش گلم امید وارم به خواستت ینی پزشکی شهید بهشتی برسی....

 :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 


خوبی بدی چیزی دیدن حلال کنین.محمدم دانشجوی پزشکی سال5

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zist200


داداش آی گفتی برای منم موافقت کردن!!
منم رفتنی شدم امروز دیگه آخرین روزم توی این انجمن بود.
واسه یه همه آرزوی موفقیت و سلامتی دارم
mamهم استانی عزیزم امید وارم تورو توی دانشگاه تهرون ببینم.
از محمد کاملی عزیز هم عذر خواهی میکنم بابت همه چیز...
m-95خدا به همرات تو می تونی توی کنکور موفق شی فقط باید بخواهی..
پوریا امیدتو از دست نده...
اقا ارمیا شما هم می تونید موفق شید فقط شرایطشو ایجاد کنید...
سجاد جونم امید وارم همیشه سالم باشی.
فرشید جون خدا به همرات.
رضا جون قربونت برم.
مهدی داداش گلم امید وارم به خواستت ینی پزشکی شهید بهشتی برسی....




خوبی بدی چیزی دیدن حلال کنین.محمدم دانشجوی پزشکی سال5







 نوشته اصلی توسط mam


دوستان من دیگه دارم برای همیشه میرم.
این آخرین پست من تو این انجمنه.
خداحافظو نگهدار تک تکتون.
دوستدارتون mam


کجااا پس داشتیم عادت میکردیم بهتون*

----------


## zista

> *
> 
> 
> 
> کجااا پس داشتیم عادت میکردیم بهتون*


داداشmam کنکور داره رفته بخونه!!! من که دارم از ایران میرم یه چیزی توی مایه های فرار مغزها!!!ولی زود بر می گردم!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

قانون اصلاح طرح سنجش پذیزرش به امضا رییس جکهور سرید

----------


## abraham

> قانون اصلاح طرح سنجش پذیزرش به امضا رییس جکهور سرید


منبع؟

----------

